# WEGO Finale-Los Magnificos-Houston TX



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

*We just received our official date for the final show on the 2009 WWT tour. Los Magnificos 27th Annual Car show and Concert is to be held November 22, 2009. *


----------



## R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX (Apr 24, 2009)

U CAN BEST BELIEVE THAT.....ROLLERZ ONLY WIL BE N' DA FUKIN' HOUSE....COMING FROM WORLD-WIDE......... :biggrin:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

YOU KNOW D-TOWN ROLLERZ WILL BE IN THE HOUSE. ROLLERZ ONLY GOING TO COLLECT YET ANOTHER WEGO CAR CLUB OF THE YEAR! IF YOU HAVE A CLEAN AS CAR AND READY FOR SHOW, DONT HESITATE TO CONTACT ANY ROLLERZ ONLY CHAPTER FOR INFORMATION ON JOINING "ROLLERZ ONLY"!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*ATX ROLLERZ WILL BE IN THE HOUSE* :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

SAN ANTONIO WILL BE THERE FO SHO :nicoderm:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

SAN ANTONIO WILL BE THERE FO SHO :nicoderm:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Jun 12 2009, 08:47 PM~14175428
> *SAN ANTONIO WILL BE THERE FO SHO :nicoderm:
> *


repost!!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

"Turn N Heads" will be there reppin Rollerz only South Texas , u best belive, another Texas takeover..." Rollerrrrrzzzzzzzz "


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Jun 12 2009, 08:47 PM~14175426
> *SAN ANTONIO WILL BE THERE FO SHO :nicoderm:
> *


you think :dunno:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:|


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT for WEGO


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

wego............ttt


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

CORPUS CHRISTI, TX. BE THERE!!! ROLLERZ ONLY!!!!!!!


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 16 2009, 10:34 AM~14205099
> *you think :dunno:
> *






I HOPE SO
IM DRIVING "LA CUBETA" OVER THERE :cheesy:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 13 2009, 06:34 AM~14178059
> *"Turn N Heads" will be there reppin Rollerz only South Texas , u best belive, another Texas takeover..." Rollerrrrrzzzzzzzz "
> *



THEY NEED TO CHANGE IT TO ROLLERZ TAKEOVER :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 19 2009, 06:11 AM~14236880
> *
> 
> 
> ...



whos peforming?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

*Can't announce performers yet. 

Pre-Registration is $40 this year, but for August we will do car registration for $35 and bikes for $25 (on-line only). The show will be sold-out and filled like last year.

<a href=\'http://losmagnificos.org/cartruck.php\' target=\'_blank\'>Car Pre-Registration</a>
<a href=\'http://losmagnificos.org/bike.php\' target=\'_blank\'>Bike Pre-Registration</a>*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

SO ANY ONE SAID WHY THIS SHOW WAS PLANNED FOR THE SAME DAY AS THE SUPER TEJANO SHOW IN ODESSA? DOESN'T MAKE TO MUCH SENSE TO HAVE THE 2 BIGGEST SHOWS IN TEXAS ON THE SAME DAY...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 7 2009, 09:43 AM~14702428
> *SO ANY ONE SAID WHY THIS SHOW WAS PLANNED FOR THE SAME DAY AS THE SUPER TEJANO SHOW IN ODESSA? DOESN'T MAKE TO MUCH SENSE TO HAVE THE 2 BIGGEST SHOWS IN TEXAS ON THE SAME DAY...
> *


This is true.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

COULD BE THAT THERE ARE LOTS OF THINGS GOING ON WITH THE TEXANS PLAYING ALREADY BY THEN AND OTHER EVENTS...SO DATES ARE NOT EASY TO CHOOSE FROM.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

post up a flyer i might go this year


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

SAME DAY AS ODESSA? WTF!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

WHITCH IS A BETTER SHOW IM FOMR CALIFAS AND PLANE ON GOING TO TEXAS


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Look forward to this show every year :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 7 2009, 11:43 AM~14702428
> *SO ANY ONE SAID WHY THIS SHOW WAS PLANNED FOR THE SAME DAY AS THE SUPER TEJANO SHOW IN ODESSA? DOESN'T MAKE TO MUCH SENSE TO HAVE THE 2 BIGGEST SHOWS IN TEXAS ON THE SAME DAY...
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

two different citys so it dont really matter...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Aug 7 2009, 02:49 PM~14704884
> *SAME DAY AS ODESSA? WTF!
> *


AGAIN???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 7 2009, 10:43 AM~14702428
> *SO ANY ONE SAID WHY THIS SHOW WAS PLANNED FOR THE SAME DAY AS THE SUPER TEJANO SHOW IN ODESSA? DOESN'T MAKE TO MUCH SENSE TO HAVE THE 2 BIGGEST SHOWS IN TEXAS ON THE SAME DAY...
> *


X2


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 8 2009, 12:20 PM~14711054
> *two different citys so it dont really matter...
> *


   WE WERE PLANNING ON HITTIN UP BOTH SHOWS... THATS WHY IT MATTERS... :cheesy:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

cant wait


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Not our choice...only weekend Reliant Center was available that worked with 97.9's schedule, too...


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

From: San Antonio, TX
Car Club: Los Magnificos 
:0

Straight reppin!

ttt


----------



## ATXrider (Dec 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Aug 7 2009, 01:52 PM~14704910
> *WHITCH IS A BETTER SHOW IM FOMR CALIFAS AND PLANE ON GOING TO TEXAS
> *




Magnificos has some clean ass lowriders that come out, but all the big rims and swangas run this show..  



BUT odessa is a LOWRIDER SHOW.....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXrider_@Aug 9 2009, 07:23 PM~14719995
> *Magnificos has some clean ass lowriders that come out, but all the big rims and swangas run this show..
> BUT odessa is a LOWRIDER SHOW.....
> *


then go to odessa so we wont hear the crying in h town :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2009, 09:53 PM~14720797
> *then go to odessa so we wont hear the crying in h town :biggrin:
> *


i'll 2nd that


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

This should be the better of the 2 shows since it is the wego finale.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Aug 9 2009, 09:43 PM~14721435
> *This should be the better of the 2 shows since it is the wego finale.
> *


 Yep all the heavy hitters putting it all on the line.


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

froggy-style will be there reppin that BIG R.O. FROM SAN ANTO


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

*I just wanted to let everyone that we too are not happy with the conflicting dates, but like Jon said before we didn't really have an option. Our show takes up so much of Reliant Center that its a difficult task to get a good date. We will take what we can get and this year this was it. 
Our whole crew had intended on attending and competing at this years Odessa show, so we were affected as well. =(*
*On the bright side, we r soooo excited about this years finale and move in will be done just like in Dallas so hopefully this year will be stress free for those of you who pre-register!*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## ATXrider (Dec 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2009, 08:53 PM~14720797
> *then go to odessa so we wont hear the crying in h town :biggrin:
> *



I was just giving my opinion on a question asked by someone....


----------



## ATXrider (Dec 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 9 2009, 09:19 PM~14721136
> *i'll 2nd that
> *




:uh:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXrider_@Aug 10 2009, 04:08 PM~14727393
> *:uh:
> *


hey atleast i make it to the shows :biggrin: my ride might not be all that but iam there homie yea even the 1s that are a 5hour drive away


----------



## ATXrider (Dec 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 10 2009, 03:32 PM~14727574
> *hey atleast i make it to the shows  :biggrin: my ride might not be all that but iam there homie yea even the 1s that are a 5hour drive away
> *




?????? o.k. :thumbsup:


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

210 HARD HITTERZ WILL B THERE 4SURE!!!!!!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXrider_@Aug 10 2009, 04:41 PM~14727672
> *??????  o.k. :thumbsup:
> *


iam just saying... iam sure Odessa is a bad azz show ive never been there but i know west Texas got some clean azz rides and people from all over go there. i would love to be there as well  if you gonna show out there then good luck to you homie :thumbsup: .. its all love  hopefully next year i can be at both shows. but this year Wego Tour is where iam at :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Aug 10 2009, 04:51 PM~14727794
> *210 HARD HITTERZ WILL B THERE 4SURE!!!!!!!!
> *


alreadyyyy ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Aug 10 2009, 04:51 PM~14727794
> *210 HARD HITTERZ WILL B THERE 4SURE!!!!!!!!
> *


oh yea i posted the pics of the hop from the Longview show Saturday on that topic. check em out when u get a chance


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 10 2009, 03:32 PM~14727574
> *hey atleast i make it to the shows  :biggrin: my ride might not be all that but iam there homie yea even the 1s that are a 5hour drive away
> *


X 2 bro, i feel you on that one. :biggrin: Plus i already pre-registered :thumbsup: Got to do it know, before it gets to late.


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 10 2009, 05:52 PM~14727814
> *iam just saying... iam sure Odessa is a bad azz show ive never been there but i know west Texas got some clean azz rides and people from all over go there. i would love to be there as well   if you gonna show out there then good luck to you homie :thumbsup: .. its all love   hopefully next year i can be at both shows.  but this year Wego Tour is where iam at  :cheesy:
> *



I agree with that. Plus we go to all these other shows to build up to this show. I think some people might go to the odessa show but I know that this is going to be a great show in a great city and at great venue.


----------



## Jc1969 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Aug 10 2009, 11:06 PM~14732113
> *I agree with that. Plus we go to all these other shows to build up to this show. I think some people might go to the odessa show but I know that this is going to be a great show in a great city and at great venue.
> *


good luck on all of that u just mentioned


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

This is like the Vegas super show, but for Texas. Great show. :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Aug 10 2009, 02:51 PM~14726692
> *I just wanted to let everyone that we too are not happy with the conflicting dates, but like Jon said before we didn't really have an option.  Our show takes up so much of Reliant Center that its a difficult task to get a good date.  We will take what we can get and this year this was it.
> Our whole crew had intended on attending and competing at this years Odessa show, so we were affected as well. =(
> On the bright side, we r soooo excited about this years finale and move in will be done just like in Dallas so hopefully this year will be stress free for those of you who pre-register!
> *




how was the move in done in Dallas? i wasnt able to make that show..


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

i hate to fly...

BUT I'LL BE THERE


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 Members: FPEREZII, THUGG PASSION 2
What's good Manny?


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

Is this a all indoors show


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 11 2009, 05:55 PM~14739141
> *2 Members: FPEREZII, THUGG PASSION 2
> What's good Manny?
> *


CHILLIN...LOTS OF SHOWS...I CANT CATCH UP


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Aug 11 2009, 06:05 PM~14739252
> *CHILLIN...LOTS OF SHOWS...I CANT CATCH UP
> *


i heard that..


----------



## tcg64 (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

All indoors....

Saturday move-in times are pre-assigned...request a time on your pre-reg. Pre-reg move-in will be from 7:30am to 3 or 4pm...any spots left will be filled by non-pre-reg. This keeps all the pre-reg from making crazy lines at 2am. You will have your time, so you just show up during your time....


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 11 2009, 05:31 PM~14739507
> *All indoors....
> 
> Saturday move-in times are pre-assigned...request a time on your pre-reg.  Pre-reg move-in will be from 7:30am to 3 or 4pm...any spots left will be filled by non-pre-reg.  This keeps all the pre-reg from making crazy lines at 2am.  You will have your time, so you just show up during your time....
> *


So when will we know when our move in time will be, i would rather early, to have enough time to clean & set-up.


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 11 2009, 08:29 PM~14740121
> *So when will we know when our move in time will be, i would rather early, to have enough time to clean & set-up.
> *


me too


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

R u sure this is the rite date?Isnt this the same date as the Odessa super car show?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 11 2009, 10:44 PM~14742614
> *R u sure this is the rite date?Isnt this the same date as the Odessa super car show?
> *


yessir


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Sadly, right date....

Move-in time preference is on the pre-reg...it's first come, first serve on times, so submit your forms early.....


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 12 2009, 07:25 PM~14751323
> *ttt
> *


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> Sadly, right date....
> 
> Move-in time preference is on the pre-reg...it's first come, first serve on times, so submit your forms early.....
> 
> Pm sent.


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

TTT :angel:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Aug 10 2009, 02:51 PM~14726692
> *I just wanted to let everyone that we too are not happy with the conflicting dates, but like Jon said before we didn't really have an option.  Our show takes up so much of Reliant Center that its a difficult task to get a good date.  We will take what we can get and this year this was it.
> Our whole crew had intended on attending and competing at this years Odessa show, so we were affected as well. =(
> On the bright side, we r soooo excited about this years finale and move in will be done just like in Dallas so hopefully this year will be stress free for those of you who pre-register!
> *




I been to both . But choose 1 . 


WEGO Finale-Los Magnificos-Houston TX Nov.21 is the place to be.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 Members: FPEREZII, 1usamotorsports.com

What's up Gilbert.


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

How do you get a spot with power do I have to let someone know in advance.if so who do i need to contact


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Aug 14 2009, 05:41 PM~14772415
> *How do you get a spot with power do I have to let someone know in advance.if so who do i need to contact
> *


TXU


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Aug 14 2009, 04:41 PM~14772415
> *How do you get a spot with power do I have to let someone know in advance.if so who do i need to contact
> *


 I heard it's like $100 for electricity.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 14 2009, 05:59 PM~14772566
> *I heard it's like $100 for electricity.
> *


just bring a 200ft electrical cord, some duct tape, a rope, and 10 dollars and i got you covered bro :biggrin: the tape and rope is incase Tim or Tito try to say no


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 14 2009, 06:46 PM~14772453
> *TXU
> *


it sounds like it $100.00 for power is crazy.


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 15 2009, 09:37 AM~14776578
> *just bring a 200ft electrical cord, some duct tape, a rope, and 10 dollars and i got you covered bro  :biggrin:  the tape and rope is incase Tim or Tito try to say no
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Aug 15 2009, 09:55 AM~14776646
> *it sounds like it $100.00 for power is crazy.
> *


it may be more than that


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 14 2009, 02:16 PM~14770473
> *2 Members: FPEREZII, 1usamotorsports.com
> 
> What's up Gilbert.
> *



What up homie . U gonna make it to this show?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Aug 15 2009, 07:37 AM~14776578-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For sure i'll be there.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

last year i prepayed electricity for one of my members, it was like $30-40 cheaper.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Aug 16 2009, 11:29 AM~14783814
> *ttt
> *


 :wave:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 16 2009, 11:56 PM~14789731
> *:wave:
> *


que pasa migg......


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:h5: TTMFT!!!!!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

*CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD FORM NOW!*</a>

FLYER IN THE WORKS


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 17 2009, 04:04 PM~14794873
> *que  pasa  migg......
> *


pues nada wey aqui nomas y tu compa? donde estan las viejas wey?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Aug 18 2009, 04:51 PM~14808561
> *CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD FORM NOW!</a>
> 
> FLYER IN THE WORKS
> *


Will there be belts for best of belts aswell, not like i will get one, just wondering?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 18 2009, 05:00 PM~14808650
> *pues nada wey aqui nomas y tu compa? donde estan las viejas wey?
> *


no se wey


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 19 2009, 03:01 PM~14819073
> *no  se  wey
> *


open your eyes :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 18 2009, 08:23 PM~14809462
> *Will there be belts for best of belts aswell, not like i will get one, just wondering?
> *


????????????????????


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 19 2009, 04:33 PM~14820001
> *open your eyes :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i know for damn sure they gonna be at los magnificos


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Getting closer, better pre-register soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Just around the corner, can't wait!!! TTT


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Electricity Registration Form

It looks like $90 pre-paid and $121 day-of-show. Send payments to Harper Woods (listed on the forms).


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 27 2009, 04:06 PM~14900693
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## VictorXIV (Apr 2, 2008)

Almost there GET READY FOR THE BIGGEST SHOW IN DALLAS FT. WORTH
*OVER 40,000 IN DOOR PRIZES*










DOORS OPEN SAT AT 8:00 a.m

www.ltpbregionals.com


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 27 2009, 04:08 PM~14901283
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Aug 30 2009, 11:49 AM~14926387
> *ttt
> *


nice pic :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

how many surprises will show up this year? :0


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 30 2009, 06:46 PM~14929338
> *how many surprises will show up this year? :0
> *


If any one knows, I bet it's you. :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 30 2009, 08:52 PM~14929985
> *:0
> *


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Sep 2 2009, 03:18 PM~14961870
> *ttt
> *


What's good homie, see you this Sunday.


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 30 2009, 08:46 PM~14929338
> *how many surprises will show up this year? :0
> *



we need to work on that. :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

3rd page :nono: TTT


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

2 months away


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 7 2009, 07:36 PM~15007665
> *2 months away
> *


it'll be here before we know it too.. 2009 is flyin by


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 9 2009, 11:07 AM~15026289
> *TTT
> *


 :h5:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 30 2009, 07:46 PM~14929338
> *how many surprises will show up this year? :0
> *


 one for sure


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 10 2009, 09:41 PM~15046275
> *:h5:
> *


what up mig. when you gonna head to htown ...sat or sun.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 11 2009, 08:46 AM~15049399
> *one for sure
> *


 :0 :scrutinize:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 11 2009, 03:46 PM~15053320
> *what up  mig.  when  you  gonna  head  to  htown  ...sat  or  sun.
> *


we have to be there on Saturday for this show member? u memberrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :biggrin: we need to start bookin rooms and iam payin my registration at the San Antonio show next weekend so ill be sure and have a spot before it fills up


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 30 2009, 06:46 PM~14929338
> *how many surprises will show up this year? :0
> *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

3rd page :nono: ttt


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

_*



T



T




T




FOR WEGO*_


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 14 2009, 08:04 PM~15082011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

fuck it everyones doin it i might as well


TTT 


too :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:|


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

rumor has it this might be a some what decent show :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 21 2009, 09:09 AM~15140373
> *rumor has it this might be a some what decent show :dunno:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 11 2009, 02:28 PM~14162788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

LETS SEE A ROLL CALL ON WHO ALL GOING TO MAGNIFICOS!!!!!!!!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 23 2009, 11:08 AM~15163330
> *LETS  SEE  A  ROLL CALL  ON  WHO  ALL  GOING  TO  MAGNIFICOS!!!!!!!!
> *



me :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Me & they family for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

THE DALLAS PEEPS ARE GOING...I THINK....LOL


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

Me with some bad ass church kids :angry:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 23 2009, 01:15 PM~15164577
> *THE DALLAS PEEPS ARE GOING...I THINK....LOL
> *


No I think, you and tempest will be there! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Sep 23 2009, 02:52 PM~15164931
> *Me with some bad ass church kids :angry:
> *


 I hope not the same ones that you had in san antonio hno: hno: hno:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

me be there


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

froggy-style will be in the house to rep that R.O.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i might be there :dunno: 


iam kinda scared to drive out my city limits u know hno:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 23 2009, 04:20 PM~15166754
> *i might be there  :dunno:
> iam kinda scared to drive out my city limits u know  hno:
> *


Just think happy thought Miggy....happy thoughts. bwahahahaha


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 23 2009, 05:44 PM~15166983
> *Just think happy thought Miggy....happy thoughts. bwahahahaha
> *


something kinda like the ladies in 






ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh .. ill be back in bout 15mins ok make it 2 mins


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Few minor adjustments to the payouts....

Also, if you get your pre-reg postmarked in September, it's $35 (not $40 like the form says). Get them in the mail asap!
Pre-Reg Form


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

hno: hno:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 24 2009, 11:08 AM~15173835
> *hno:  hno:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

My Car Is Street I Drive My Car 2 The Shows Leave The Trailors At Home
Street Class Cars Belong On The Street, Only Full Custom & Radical Cars Should Be On A Trailor

_* Dang Miggy it's like that :0 ....my truck is street :biggrin: , i just dont have any extra drivers to drive it to the show. :tears:* _


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 24 2009, 03:45 PM~15177001
> *:wave:
> *


HOLA.........


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

cant wait for this one.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Sep 25 2009, 06:00 PM~15187353
> *cant wait for this one.
> *


u hittin up Waco tomorrow?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave: what it is ppl.


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 25 2009, 07:01 PM~15187362
> *u hittin up Waco tomorrow?
> *



I cant I have a problem with my wheels
I wish I could I had planned on going to that show


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 25 2009, 07:44 PM~15187649
> *:wave: what it is ppl.
> *



:wave: Hope to see you at the next show.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634+Sep 25 2009, 09:56 PM~15189942-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope so too, i hear it's a heck of a show. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## DIMECASH (Dec 19, 2001)

ONE1LUV C.C. Oklahoma


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 28 2009, 10:07 PM~15214004
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: What up with my south Texas homie.....


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Sep 28 2009, 09:19 PM~15214139
> *:wave: What up with my south Texas homie.....
> *


Chillin on the boat, waiting for Nov. 1st to come around. :biggrin: Hope to see you there bro.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 25 2009, 11:19 PM~15190656
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 23 2009, 11:01 AM~15163805
> *me :biggrin:
> *


ILLEGAL TOYS WILL BE THERE. CAN'T WAIT TILL THEN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Caspy_@Sep 29 2009, 07:28 PM~15223321
> *ILLEGAL TOYS WILL BE THERE. CAN'T WAIT TILL THEN :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

Players Paradise will be there ready to repp hard !!!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Ahhh Judgement day.....are you ready :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

hopefully ill get to make this show .. heard its a nice show


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 30 2009, 03:59 PM~15231623
> *hopefully ill get to make this show .. heard its a nice show
> *


YOU BETTER BE THERE.........


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

iam pre registered :biggrin:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 1 2009, 07:57 PM~15243256
> *iam pre registered  :biggrin:
> *



me 2


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm just waiting to get my set-up time..:dunno: i hope its early like i requested. That would be great :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 2 2009, 10:44 PM~15254656
> *I'm just waiting to get my set-up time..:dunno: i hope its early like i requested. That would be great :biggrin:
> *


like 2am early or 10am early? lol iam still not sure which hotel we staying at but it would be nice if we can all chill the night before the show.. once i find out the info on the hotel ill let ya know and see if ur anywhere close by ..


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 2 2009, 11:44 PM~15254656
> *I'm just waiting to get my set-up time..:dunno: i hope its early like i requested. That would be great :biggrin:
> *



How do we find out what r set up time is.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Oct 3 2009, 01:05 AM~15255347-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was on the pre reg form,you picked the time and they're gonna e mail you (or letter )with your time


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 3 2009, 10:10 AM~15256938
> *we are planning on staying at the holiday inn ,we haven't reserved our rooms yet,let me know if you want in.
> 
> 
> ...


i didnt know bout the time thing either  i dont think any of us wrote down a suggested time on the registration at the san anto picnic.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Oct 2 2009, 11:05 PM~15255347-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I put as early as possible, so i don't know. I haven't heard back yet, i need to check.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 3 2009, 11:09 AM~15257580
> *i didnt know bout the time thing either   i dont think any of us wrote down a suggested time on the registration at the san anto picnic.
> *


 The San Antonio show was not a sell out. We are going to sell out at Houston. It's best to pre-register and get a time scheduled to move in.


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

WHEN WILL WE GET THE MOVE IN TIMES?


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

Times will come out arond the pre-registration deadline....but it was first come, first serve for the most part, so if you sent yours in early, your time will be very close to what you asked for...


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey people, I have an off the subject request??!! If anyone has a flat bed trailer, any size will do, that we can borrow just for the evening of Oct.31 PM me! Thanks


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 4 2009, 07:20 PM~15266370
> *The San Antonio show was not a sell out.  We are going to sell out at Houston.  It's best to pre-register and get a time scheduled to move in.
> *


lol i meant to say we pre reg for Magnificos at the San Antonio picnic but before i gave the forms to Ms Dani we forgot to write a suggested time on em. i didnt know we were suppose to do that but yea we all pre reg at the picnic for Houston.. so we just waiting on hearing what time we need to be there :thumbsup: you gonna take a pic wit me? :biggrin: since Jon never wants to  Raymond neither


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Oct 6 2009, 03:56 PM~15284379
> *Hey people, I have an off the subject request??!! If anyone has a flat bed trailer, any size will do, that we can borrow just for the evening of  Oct.31 PM me!  Thanks
> *


does it actually have to belong to us? if not, i know this place off i35 heading north towards Waco :cheesy: and they got all colors too  i just gotta have it back before monday morning at 7am when they open or i mite not make it to magnifcos


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Oct 6 2009, 04:56 PM~15284379
> *Hey people, I have an off the subject request??!! If anyone has a flat bed trailer, any size will do, that we can borrow just for the evening of  Oct.31 PM me!  Thanks
> *


ya can use mine,but I need it back on the 1st. :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

What's good ppl :wave:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 6 2009, 03:48 PM~15284895
> *lol i meant to say we pre reg for Magnificos at the San Antonio picnic but before i gave the forms to Ms Dani we forgot to write a suggested time on em. i didnt know we were suppose to do that but yea we all pre reg at the picnic for Houston.. so we just waiting on hearing what time we need to be there  :thumbsup:  you gonna take a pic wit me? :biggrin:  since Jon never wants to   Raymond neither
> *


Anytime, I'm down for that. :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 7 2009, 05:26 PM~15295808
> *Anytime, I'm down for that. :biggrin:
> *


thank you :biggrin: iam gonna be all shy though just watch hno:


----------



## one484me (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 11 2009, 03:28 PM~14162788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Whut it dew homies. :wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 8 2009, 08:55 PM~15307389
> *Whut it dew homies. :wave:
> *


whats going on brother? hows work treating ya?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 8 2009, 07:55 PM~15307398
> *whats going on brother? hows work treating ya?
> *


Still on the boat, had to miss Vegas this year


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 6 2009, 03:58 PM~15284989
> *does it actually have to belong to us? if not, i know this place off i35 heading north towards Waco  :cheesy:  and they got all colors too   i just gotta have it back before monday morning at 7am when they open or i mite not make it to magnifcos
> *


I forgot to mention I need it in San Antonio, somewhere Jon can pick it after work Friday. Thanks guys for the offers!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Oct 10 2009, 10:29 AM~15318768
> *I forgot to mention I need it in San Antonio, somewhere Jon can pick it after work Friday.  Thanks guys for the offers!
> *


sorry,I have to retract my offer then,sorry


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

what's good homies :wave:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

I cant wait for this show to get here :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Oct 13 2009, 06:11 PM~15346361
> *I cant wait for this show to get here :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Come help us celebrate 15 years of existence.



















Any questions call Mona 512-494-5303 or 512-538-3715.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

It's almost here! hno: hno: hno: 

:biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm working on getting some discounted rooms at the Crown Plaza across from Reliant. Please check our website in the next couple of days and I will also put the information on here. Actually need to talk to Jon to see if he can add it to the web site. I'll get back with you all soon.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 15 2009, 01:46 PM~15367520
> *I'm working on getting some discounted rooms at the Crown Plaza across from Reliant.  Please check our website in the next couple of days and I will also put the information on here.  Actually need to talk to Jon to see if he can add it to the web site.  I'll get back with you all soon.
> *


Sounds good :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 15 2009, 04:22 PM~15368582
> *Sounds good :thumbsup:
> *


hell yeaaaaa


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Oct 16 2009, 04:50 AM~15375306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tim you party animal :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 11 2009, 02:28 PM~14162788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

WE READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

what artist are gonna perform


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Oct 19 2009, 10:22 AM~15399816
> *what artist are gonna perform
> *



http://theboxhouston.com/ebonix/events/los-magnificos/


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 19 2009, 09:55 AM~15400070
> *http://theboxhouston.com/ebonix/events/los-magnificos/
> *


No Latin artist on here? Thats not good


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

who are half those ppl performing


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 15 2009, 02:46 PM~15367520
> *I'm working on getting some discounted rooms at the Crown Plaza across from Reliant.  Please check our website in the next couple of days and I will also put the information on here.  Actually need to talk to Jon to see if he can add it to the web site.  I'll get back with you all soon.
> *


Nice, that sounds good! :cheesy:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 11 2009, 02:28 PM~14162788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTMFT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Sunday, November 22, 2009
Reliant Center
One Reliant Park
Houston, Texas 77056
Doors open at 11:00am
Concert stage starts at 12:00pm

Tickets are available for purchase on Friday October 16th


Don’t miss the 27th Annual Los Magnificos Car Bike Show and Concert, Sunday, November 22nd at Reliant Center.

Last year, over 32 thousand people piled in for the show of the year.

2009 is going to be even bigger and better!

Scheduled to perform: (Subject to change)

Slick Rick
Doug E Fresh
Naughty by Nature
Big Daddy Kane
Special Ed
DJ Quik
Chalie Boy
Louisiana Ca$h
Paper Chaserz
Party Boyz
Treal Lee
Omarion

Tickets: $15.00 + service charge / $20.00 at the door. Click here to purchase now!

Parking: $10.00


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 19 2009, 11:01 PM~15408920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i know Mike Jones isnt on the list but i still gotta say " who?" :biggrin: 











never heard of them lol


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Pretty good line up. Some old school & some new cats. Treal Lee, that's that Mr. Hit Dat Hoe guy right? :dunno:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Confirmed Treal Lee aka Mr. Hit Dat


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 21 2009, 01:57 PM~15423845
> *Confirmed Treal Lee aka Mr. Hit Dat
> 
> 
> ...


thats your ringback when i call u lol i was wondering who sang that song


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 21 2009, 03:38 PM~15425405
> *thats your ringback when i call u lol i was wondering who sang that song
> *


 :uh: :0 great tell everyone, now they are going to want it for themselves. :angry: 
Damn you Miggy, just because you lost the doughnut eating contest does not mean you have to take it out on me. :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 21 2009, 06:58 PM~15427161
> *:uh:  :0  great tell everyone, now they are going to want it for themselves.  :angry:
> Damn you Miggy, just because you lost the doughnut eating contest does not mean you have to take it out on me.  :biggrin: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i didnt lose... i just didnt finish first lol man now i got that song in my head


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 20 2009, 07:34 PM~15417322
> *i know Mike Jones isnt on the list but i still gotta say " who?"  :biggrin:
> never heard of them lol
> *


MIGGY ..YOU NEVER HEARD OF DJ QUIK OR SLICK RICK?? :dunno:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 21 2009, 08:14 PM~15428080
> *MIGGY ..YOU NEVER HEARD OF DJ QUIK OR SLICK RICK?? :dunno:
> *


ummmmmmmmm "yes"  i have all their cds :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 21 2009, 05:58 PM~15427161
> *:uh:  :0  great tell everyone, now they are going to want it for themselves.  :angry:
> Damn you Miggy, just because you lost the doughnut eating contest does not mean you have to take it out on me.  :biggrin: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hahahah i beat miggy in that contest...


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 20 2009, 12:01 AM~15408920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man thats takin me back to middle school


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 22 2009, 11:40 AM~15434264
> *hahahah  i  beat  miggy  in  that  contest...
> *


we didnt even finish.. how da hell did u beat me? you beat me in who can eat the most chili dogs at a carshow though :biggrin: i ate 2 you had like 8


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 22 2009, 02:42 PM~15435800
> *Man thats takin me back  to middle school
> *


maybe thats why i dont remember them names.. back when i was in middle school i was just into NWA, Eazy E, and Prince.. 




yea dat gangsta shit  






this is what it sounds like when the doves cry


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Oct 21 2009, 06:19 PM~15427409-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are a fool Miggy. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 Members: FPEREZII, miggy254
Damn Miggy Mr. Hit Dat Hoe is going to be in Dallas too. :angry: Sucks i will miss it.


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 22 2009, 08:27 PM~15438567
> *2 Members: FPEREZII, miggy254
> Damn Miggy Mr. Hit Dat Hoe is going to be in Dallas too. :angry: Sucks i will miss it.
> *



where r u going to be.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Oct 22 2009, 06:36 PM~15438653
> *where r u going to be.
> *


At work, offshore :angry:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 22 2009, 07:27 PM~15438567
> *2 Members: FPEREZII, miggy254
> Damn Miggy Mr. Hit Dat Hoe is going to be in Dallas too. :angry: Sucks i will miss it.
> *


again? :0 damn.. can i have ur hotel room then? :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

wait my bad.. i got confused.. i thought this was the torres empire topic lol ..


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 22 2009, 06:52 PM~15438804
> *again?  :0  damn.. can i have ur hotel room then?  :biggrin:
> *


:yessad: Yep, gotta make some money, so my dad & wife can take the truck for me. But i will be in Houston, you can bet that. Hopefuly with a suprise too. :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 22 2009, 04:44 PM~15437590
> *maybe thats why i dont remember them names.. back when i was in middle school i was just into NWA, Eazy E, and Prince..
> yea dat gangsta shit
> this is what it sounds like when the doves cry
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 22 2009, 09:00 PM~15439564
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 19 2009, 11:01 PM~15408920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: 




 *Six minutes...six minutes...six minutes Doug E Fresh, you're on 





LMAO!....DAMMN....I HAD TO SIT BACK AND JUST REMEMBER FOR A MIN.... :biggrin: *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

How many cars have pre reg already.Does anybody know


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

I know i did. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Oct 23 2009, 10:35 PM~15450686
> *How many cars have pre reg already.Does anybody know
> *


i have  :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634+Oct 23 2009, 09:35 PM~15450686-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me three...


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 15 2009, 03:46 PM~15367520
> *I'm working on getting some discounted rooms at the Crown Plaza across from Reliant.  Please check our website in the next couple of days and I will also put the information on here.  Actually need to talk to Jon to see if he can add it to the web site.  I'll get back with you all soon.
> *


any more info on this?????


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 25 2009, 05:13 PM~15462501
> *any more info on this?????
> *


X2 :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

MIGGY WHEN YOU LEAVING


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 26 2009, 04:23 PM~15471927
> *MIGGY  WHEN  YOU  LEAVING
> *


still waiting on what time we're suppose to be there to put our cars in.. we didnt know you were suppose to write a suggested time on the pre reg form.. but ill be leaving sometime on Saturday ... 



u going this Sunday? iam still not sure how to get there


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTMFT 4 WEGO


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*BUMP!*


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 27 2009, 08:02 AM~15479733
> *Yep, can't wait. :biggrin:*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

TTMFT 4 WEGO
[/b][/quote]
</span>


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 27 2009, 11:20 AM~15480880
> *
> *


ok guess not


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

should be a good show


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Oct 27 2009, 10:43 AM~15481099
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>Chillin on the boat still. I might be able to make it to the Dallas show though. Weather is going to get bad.*


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

*HOTEL INFORMATION FOR THE LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW WEEKEND!


I HAVE ONCE AGAIN SECURED THE CROWNE PLAZA HOUSTON HOTEL near the RELIANT PARK / MEDICAL CENTER FOR THIS YEAR'S LOS MAGNIFICOS SHOW! THE RATE IS $79/NIGHT! THOSE WHO HAVE STAYED HERE IN PREVIOUS YEARS FOR THE CAR SHOW KNOW THAT THIS IS A REALLY NICE HOTEL ~ AND THIS IS A GREAT DEAL! FREE SHUTTLE SERVICE TO THE CAR SHOW IS ALSO INCLUDED!

WE WOULD LIKE TO EXTEND THIS RATE TO EVERYONE WHO IS COMING IN FROM OUT OF TOWN OR WHO JUST WANTS TO STAY RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE CAR SHOW AT RELIANT! 

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL ALSO BE HOSTING A PRE-PARTY SATURDAY NIGHT, NOVEMBER 21ST AT THE CROWNE PLAZA HOUSTON, SO COME PARTY WITH US, GET A ROOM HERE AT THE HOTEL, AND DON'T DRINK AND DRIVE!

ALL CAR CLUBS WELCOME!

I WILL BE POSTING UP THE LINK SOON, OR RESERVATIONS CAN BE MADE DIRECTLY WITH THE HOTEL BY CALLING 713-748-3221 OR TOLL FREE 800-627-6461. INDIVIDUALS CALLING MUST IDENTIFY THEMSELVES AS BEING PART OF ROLLERZ ONLY OR LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW TO RECEIVE THE GROUP NEGOTIATED RATE! 

THANKS, AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS, PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME DIRECTLY AT 832-531-9119 - DENA, ROLLERZ ONLY HOUSTON PRESIDENT!*


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 28 2009, 10:57 AM~15491991
> *WE WOULD LIKE TO EXTEND THIS RATE TO EVERYONE WHO IS COMING IN FROM OUT OF TOWN </span>OR WHO JUST WANTS TO STAY RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE CAR SHOW AT RELIANT!
> 
> ROLLERZ ONLY WILL ALSO BE HOSTING A PRE-PARTY SATURDAY NIGHT, NOVEMBER 21ST AT THE CROWNE PLAZA HOUSTON, SO COME PARTY WITH US, GET A ROOM HERE AT THE HOTEL, AND DON'T DRINK AND DRIVE!
> ...










<span style=\'color:TEAL\'>GOOD DEAL!!!!!!!!!!!!.......THANKS


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Oct 28 2009, 12:42 PM~15492383
> *GOOD DEAL!!!!!!!!!!!!.......THANKS
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Good looking out Dena :thumbsup:



> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 28 2009, 09:57 AM~15491991
> *HOTEL INFORMATION FOR THE LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW WEEKEND!
> I HAVE ONCE AGAIN SECURED THE CROWNE PLAZA HOUSTON HOTEL near the RELIANT PARK / MEDICAL CENTER FOR THIS YEAR'S LOS MAGNIFICOS SHOW!  THE RATE IS $79/NIGHT!  THOSE WHO HAVE STAYED HERE IN PREVIOUS YEARS FOR THE CAR SHOW KNOW THAT THIS IS A REALLY NICE HOTEL ~ AND THIS IS A GREAT DEAL!  FREE SHUTTLE SERVICE TO THE CAR SHOW IS ALSO INCLUDED!
> 
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 28 2009, 10:57 AM~15491991
> *HOTEL INFORMATION FOR THE LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW WEEKEND!
> I HAVE ONCE AGAIN SECURED THE CROWNE PLAZA HOUSTON HOTEL near the RELIANT PARK / MEDICAL CENTER FOR THIS YEAR'S LOS MAGNIFICOS SHOW!  THE RATE IS $79/NIGHT!  THOSE WHO HAVE STAYED HERE IN PREVIOUS YEARS FOR THE CAR SHOW KNOW THAT THIS IS A REALLY NICE HOTEL ~ AND THIS IS A GREAT DEAL!  FREE SHUTTLE SERVICE TO THE CAR SHOW IS ALSO INCLUDED!
> 
> ...


i have a feelin we all gonna be stayin there ... playa price .. cant beat it ..


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 28 2009, 03:52 PM~15495327
> *i have a feelin we all gonna be stayin there ... playa price .. cant beat it ..
> *


*Miggy* :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 28 2009, 10:57 AM~15491991
> *HOTEL INFORMATION FOR THE LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW WEEKEND!
> I HAVE ONCE AGAIN SECURED THE CROWNE PLAZA HOUSTON HOTEL near the RELIANT PARK / MEDICAL CENTER FOR THIS YEAR'S LOS MAGNIFICOS SHOW!  THE RATE IS $79/NIGHT!  THOSE WHO HAVE STAYED HERE IN PREVIOUS YEARS FOR THE CAR SHOW KNOW THAT THIS IS A REALLY NICE HOTEL ~ AND THIS IS A GREAT DEAL!  FREE SHUTTLE SERVICE TO THE CAR SHOW IS ALSO INCLUDED!
> 
> ...


they asked for a 3 letter code but iam bout to hit u up :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 28 2009, 06:30 PM~15496277
> *Miggy  :biggrin:
> *


whats up bro? yea we just called them and the lady at the desk said theres a code.. but thats definetly where i wanna stay the night.. last show of the year we gotta do it big.. i just hope i am not hungover at the show


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 28 2009, 05:33 PM~15496297
> *whats up bro? yea we just called them and the lady at the desk said theres a code.. but thats definetly where i wanna stay the night.. last show of the year we gotta do it big.. i just hope i am not hungover at the show
> *


Did you get the code? :dunno:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 28 2009, 06:37 PM~15496331
> *Did you get the code? :dunno:
> *


i just called her.. she said she'll check into it tomorrow morning 





so u gonna be in Dtown on Sunday?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 28 2009, 05:39 PM~15496345
> *i just called her.. she said she'll check into it tomorrow morning
> so u gonna be in Dtown on Sunday?
> *


:dunno: Depends if they let us off the boat. We have some bad weather. we are headed in now, but may have to stay on board.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 Members: FPEREZII, *Sr.Castro*
:wave: Rocky


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 28 2009, 06:45 PM~15496408
> *:dunno: Depends if they let us off the boat. We have some bad weather. we are headed in now, but may have to stay on board.
> *


i can do some magic and make sure the weather gets bad if u want .. let me get my candles 












i will need a pic of you plz  and your fav teddy bear


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 28 2009, 07:39 PM~15496345
> *i just called her.. she said she'll check into it tomorrow morning
> so u gonna be in Dtown on Sunday?
> *


*
THANKS FOR THE GREAT RESPONSE, GUYS! I WILL CHECK ON IT FIRST THING IN THE MORNING, SOMETIMES IT TAKES THE GROUP RATES A LITTLE BIT TO GO THROUGH THE SYSTEM, SO CHECK BACK TOMORROW! I'LL UPDATE EVERYONE WITH THE LINK AS SOON AS IT BECOMES AVAILABLE, TOO - WHICH SHOULD BE SOMETIME TOMORROW!

THANKS AGAIN!

DENA*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 28 2009, 08:37 PM~15497636
> *
> THANKS FOR THE GREAT RESPONSE, GUYS!  I WILL CHECK ON IT FIRST THING IN THE MORNING, SOMETIMES IT TAKES THE GROUP RATES A LITTLE BIT TO GO THROUGH THE SYSTEM, SO CHECK BACK TOMORROW!  I'LL UPDATE EVERYONE WITH THE LINK AS SOON AS IT BECOMES AVAILABLE, TOO - WHICH SHOULD BE SOMETIME TOMORROW!
> 
> ...


FPEREZII made me call :biggrin: jk. Thanks for helpin us out.. :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 28 2009, 06:04 PM~15496595
> *i can do some magic and make sure the weather gets bad if u want .. let me get my candles
> Shoot I called her to. Wanna make sure i get my room. :biggrin:*


----------



## domino1979 (Mar 9, 2007)

ill see everyone there if iam wrking or not.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

_*
T....T....T*_


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Got my room reserved. It's going to be on & poppin @ the Crowne Plaza. * :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 29 2009, 02:38 PM~15505283
> * Got my room reserved. It's going to be on & poppin @ the Crowne Plaza.   :biggrin:
> *


ill be there too.. cant wait


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 29 2009, 04:03 PM~15506707
> *ill be there too.. cant wait
> *


* Nice * :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

:angel: :angel: :angel: ANGELITO C.C. JUST RESERVED THERE ROOMS BIG THINKS TO DENA AND THE RO FAMILY C YALL THERE :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 29 2009, 09:05 PM~15510065
> *:angel:  :angel:  :angel:  See you there homie. *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Next stop. Houston here we come. *


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 31 2009, 10:15 PM~15526072
> * Next stop. Houston here we come.
> *


already homie c u there cant get no sleep im ready to head out


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 31 2009, 10:19 PM~15526106
> *already homie c u there cant get no sleep im ready to head out
> *


 Just be safe bro. Hope the kids had fun. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 1 2009, 12:19 AM~15526106
> *already homie c u there cant get no sleep im ready to head out
> *


 be careful on the road, stay awake


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> be careful on the road, stay awake
> [/quot
> i will homie thanks 4 looking out :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoi72 (Jan 4, 2009)

Everyone welcome come party with the Rollerz Only Family


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi72_@Nov 1 2009, 05:30 PM~15530374
> *<span style='color:blue'> We will see you there. * :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Only a few weeks away! :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 2 2009, 12:41 PM~15537582
> *Only a few weeks away!  :biggrin:
> *



*SSSOOOO EXCITED..... *:biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 2 2009, 01:25 PM~15537976
> *SSSOOOO EXCITED..... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: 
Can't hardly wait


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

whats the last day to register


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Nov 2 2009, 02:18 PM~15538500
> *whats the last day to register
> *


It was yesterday!


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 2 2009, 04:53 PM~15539933
> *It was yesterday!
> *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

time to wrap up the year with one more club of the year before the winter project get started :0


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY KC (Sep 26, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

we ready!!!!!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 2 2009, 04:48 PM~15540405
> *time to wrap up the year with one more club of the year before the winter project get started :0
> *


 :uh: :0 * Yep it's about that time to tear down. You will be hearing from me that's for sure. * :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Oh yeah i forgot to ask, is it to late to pay for electricity? * :dunno:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634+Oct 23 2009, 09:35 PM~15450686-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X4 First show my ride will see !!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

We Ready come see how we roll.....


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Last Show....that full custom class looks pretty tight...who's going to win the money?









2009 TOUR PAYOUTS 
TOUR CHAMPION (not eligible for "class championship") - $2,500 
CLUB OF THE YEAR - $2,500 
BIKE CHAMPION - $1,000 
RADICAL CLASS CHAMPION - $1,000 
FULL CUSTOM CLASS CHAMPION - $1,000 
SEMI CUSTOM CLASS CHAMPION - $1,000 
MILD CUSTOM CLASS CHAMPION - $1,000 
STREET CUSTOM CLASS CHAMPION - $1,000 
HOP CHAMPION - $1,000 
ASSOCIATION CHAMPION - $500


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 3 2009, 05:31 PM~15551939
> *Last Show....that full custom class looks pretty tight...who's going to win the money?
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 28 2009, 10:57 AM~15491991
> *HOTEL INFORMATION FOR THE LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW WEEKEND!
> I HAVE ONCE AGAIN SECURED THE CROWNE PLAZA HOUSTON HOTEL near the RELIANT PARK / MEDICAL CENTER FOR THIS YEAR'S LOS MAGNIFICOS SHOW!  THE RATE IS $79/NIGHT!  THOSE WHO HAVE STAYED HERE IN PREVIOUS YEARS FOR THE CAR SHOW KNOW THAT THIS IS A REALLY NICE HOTEL ~ AND THIS IS A GREAT DEAL!  FREE SHUTTLE SERVICE TO THE CAR SHOW IS ALSO INCLUDED!
> 
> ...



 we gonna have this place live that night


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 4 2009, 12:28 PM~15560214
> *
> *


whats up dude? u ready for da show?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi72+Nov 1 2009, 07:30 PM~15530374-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

*HOTEL INFORMATION FOR THE LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW WEEKEND!*

HERE IS THE LINK TO BOOK YOUR ROOMS AT THE CROWNE PLAZA HOUSTON HOTEL near the RELIANT PARK / MEDICAL CENTER FOR THIS YEAR'S LOS MAGNIFICOS SHOW! 

<a href=\'https://resweb.passkey.com/go/LosMagnificosCarShowRollerz\' target=\'_blank\'>https://resweb.passkey.com/go/LosMagnificosCarShowRollerz</a>

THE RATE IS $79/NIGHT! RESERVATIONS CAN ALSO BE MADE DIRECTLY WITH THE HOTEL BY CALLING 713-748-3221 OR TOLL FREE 800-627-6461. PERSONS CALLING MUST IDENTIFY THEMSELVES AS BEING PART OF ROLLERZ ONLY OR LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW TO RECEIVE THE GROUP NEGOTIATED RATE! FREE SHUTTLE SERVICE TO THE CAR SHOW IS ALSO INCLUDED!

WE WOULD LIKE TO EXTEND THIS RATE TO EVERYONE WHO IS COMING IN FROM OUT OF TOWN OR WHO JUST WANTS TO STAY RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE CAR SHOW AT RELIANT! 

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL ALSO BE HOSTING A PRE-PARTY SATURDAY NIGHT, NOVEMBER 21ST AT THE CROWNE PLAZA HOUSTON - IN THE SAN JACINTO ROOMS FROM 9PM - 2AM!, SO COME PARTY WITH US, GET A ROOM HERE AT THE HOTEL, AND DON'T DRINK AND DRIVE! ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME!!

THANKS, AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR NEED MORE INFO, PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME DIRECTLY AT 832-531-9119 - DENA, ROLLERZ ONLY HOUSTON PRESIDENT OR 832-387-1659 FOR JOE MARTINEZ, PRESIDENT, ROLLERZ ONLY GULF COAST![/b]


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 4 2009, 05:57 PM~15563105
> *HOTEL INFORMATION FOR THE LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW WEEKEND!
> 
> HERE IS THE LINK TO BOOK YOUR ROOMS AT THE CROWNE PLAZA HOUSTON HOTEL near the RELIANT PARK / MEDICAL CENTER FOR THIS YEAR'S LOS MAGNIFICOS SHOW!
> ...


i was checkin out their website last night.. place looks really nice :thumbsup: this will be my 1st year at Magnificos so i cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

WHEN ARE WE GETTING THE SET UP TIMES I AM TRYING TO GET MY DAY SET UP SO I WILL BE THERE ON TIME. 
THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Nov 4 2009, 07:05 PM~15563726
> *WHEN ARE WE GETTING THE SET UP TIMES I AM TRYING TO GET MY DAY SET UP SO I WILL BE THERE ON TIME.
> THANKS :biggrin:
> *


i think yours is 3am :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Nov 4 2009, 07:05 PM~15563726
> *WHEN ARE WE GETTING THE SET UP TIMES I AM TRYING TO GET MY DAY SET UP SO I WILL BE THERE ON TIME.
> THANKS :biggrin:
> *


they will give it to you on friday,the day before move in :biggrin:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 4 2009, 08:07 PM~15563745
> *i think yours is 3am  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: real funny!


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 4 2009, 09:13 PM~15564634
> *they will give it to you on friday,the day before move in :biggrin:
> *



that dont give you much time to plan but oh well.
when are yall leaving for the show


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY KC (Sep 26, 2009)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Nov 4 2009, 09:24 PM~15565453
> *that dont give you much time to plan but oh well.
> when are yall leaving for the show
> *



we should be leaving around 11 or 12 get back to you


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i guess we'll be leaving 4 da show according to the move in time.. hopefully its around 2 or 3 so i dont have to leave so early but if its at 12 noon then i guess we gotta leave around 8.. cant wait to check out that hotel it looks really nice hopefully we'll all on the same floor so i can knock on everyones door at 5am :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i just heard that Big Rick Photography is gonna be in da house


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Nov 4 2009, 09:24 PM~15565453
> *that dont give you much time to plan but oh well.
> when are yall leaving for the show
> *


like you,we are waiting on our move in time to determine what time we will be leaving. but I will let you know.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 4 2009, 06:44 PM~15562967
> *whats up dude? u ready for da show?
> *


Sup Miggy, you already know!

:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

TTT :angel:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm working a ton this week...I'm not off till Tuesday...but I'll try to work on it tomorrow after work....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 5 2009, 11:01 PM~15578063
> *I'm working a ton this week...I'm not off till Tuesday...but I'll try to work on it tomorrow after work....
> *


da man has spoken :worship: :worship:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* It's almost time homies, see y'all in Houston. * :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 6 2009, 08:50 AM~15581048
> * It's almost time homies, see y'all in Houston.  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 6 2009, 09:50 AM~15581048
> * It's almost time homies, see y'all in Houston.  :thumbsup:
> *


helllll muthafuckinnnnn yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  


if i pass out at the party just carry me to my room k? thank you


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 6 2009, 08:50 AM~15581048
> * It's almost time homies, see y'all in Houston.  :thumbsup:
> *


to get crowned as champs again


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

who got 1st round at the party Saturday night?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Just added up the forms, and we have about 475 pre-registered entries. The fire marshal has added a little more space this year, so we expect to hold about 550-600 entries. 

Therefore, it's going to be another sold-out event. I will try to have confirmation times out Sunday night...it's a lot of work...I swear!


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 6 2009, 09:12 PM~15588032
> *TTT FOR WEGO :thumbsup: :angel: :angel:*


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

every1 already knows LATIN CARTEL will be repping that DIRTYBAYTOWN!! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 6 2009, 09:12 PM~15588032
> *Just added up the forms, and we have about 475 pre-registered entries.  The fire marshal has added a little more space this year, so we expect to hold about 550-600 entries.
> 
> Therefore, it's going to be another sold-out event.  I will try to have confirmation times out Sunday night...it's a lot of work...I swear!
> *


jon is the hardest working guy i know :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 7 2009, 07:54 AM~15590242
> *jon is the hardest working guy i know :biggrin:
> *



true


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 7 2009, 07:54 AM~15590242
> *jon is the hardest working guy i know :biggrin:
> *


been seein alot of ur work lately.. i thought you was da hardest workin guy ...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

them longhorns kickin some ass today


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 7 2009, 09:41 AM~15590879
> *been seein alot of ur work lately.. i thought you was da hardest workin guy ...
> *


theres alot more just waiting to bust out and play :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 6 2009, 09:50 AM~15581048
> * It's almost time homies, see y'all in Houston.  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks for your help bro .. i really appreciate it .. see you in Htown so we can party


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 7 2009, 02:20 PM~15591866
> *thanks for your help bro .. i really appreciate it .. see you in Htown so we can party
> *


:biggrin:r u bring mrchavez? he might not make thur the night. Good thing in Houston we ride with the doors open! :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 7 2009, 01:35 PM~15591949
> *:biggrin:r u bring mrchavez? he might not make thur the night. Good thing in Houston we ride with the doors open! :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yea lol he'll be wit me .. good thing the party is at the hotel this time huh? no more drive thru at jack in the box


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 7 2009, 12:20 PM~15591866
> *thanks for your help bro .. i really appreciate it .. see you in Htown so we can party
> *


* Any time bro, glad I could help. See you there homie. *


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

For everyone coming to the show stop by and pick up a ticket or ten and have a chance to win a new TV to put in you house, shop or car. :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*Rollerz Only Toys 4 Tots Car Show -Sunday Dec. 13th Austin, TX* -CLICK


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

*ROOMS ARE SELLING FAST! BOOK YOUR ROOMS NOW IF YOU HAVEN'T ALREADY!


HOTEL INFORMATION FOR THE LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW WEEKEND!*

HERE IS THE LINK TO BOOK YOUR ROOMS AT THE CROWNE PLAZA HOUSTON HOTEL near the RELIANT PARK / MEDICAL CENTER FOR THIS YEAR'S LOS MAGNIFICOS SHOW! 

<a href=\'https://resweb.passkey.com/go/LosMagnificosCarShowRollerz\' target=\'_blank\'>https://resweb.passkey.com/go/LosMagnificosCarShowRollerz</a>

THE RATE IS $79/NIGHT! RESERVATIONS CAN ALSO BE MADE DIRECTLY WITH THE HOTEL BY CALLING 713-748-3221 OR TOLL FREE 800-627-6461. PERSONS CALLING MUST IDENTIFY THEMSELVES AS BEING PART OF ROLLERZ ONLY OR LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW TO RECEIVE THE GROUP NEGOTIATED RATE! FREE SHUTTLE SERVICE TO THE CAR SHOW IS ALSO INCLUDED!

WE WOULD LIKE TO EXTEND THIS RATE TO EVERYONE WHO IS COMING IN FROM OUT OF TOWN OR WHO JUST WANTS TO STAY RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE CAR SHOW AT RELIANT! 

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL ALSO BE HOSTING A PRE-PARTY SATURDAY NIGHT, NOVEMBER 21ST AT THE CROWNE PLAZA HOUSTON - IN THE SAN JACINTO ROOMS FROM 9PM - 2AM!, SO COME PARTY WITH US, GET A ROOM HERE AT THE HOTEL, AND DON'T DRINK AND DRIVE! ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME!!

THANKS, AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR NEED MORE INFO, PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME DIRECTLY AT 832-531-9119 - DENA, ROLLERZ ONLY HOUSTON PRESIDENT OR 832-387-1659 FOR JOE MARTINEZ, PRESIDENT, ROLLERZ ONLY GULF COAST!


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 7 2009, 06:54 AM~15590242
> *jon is the hardest working guy i know :biggrin:
> *



Thanks for noticing how hard my husband works, what we do isn't easy and definitly not when he has a full time job where he works 50+ hours a week! I appreciate the words!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Nov 8 2009, 08:08 PM~15601345
> *Thanks for noticing how hard my husband works, what we do isn't easy and definitly not when he has a full time job where he works 50+ hours a week! I appreciate the words!
> *


 I agree because one show was rough i can olny image a tour.jhon will need a vacation after this show .


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

when will we know the move in times?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Nov 8 2009, 04:00 PM~15599418-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yall have my support 110% :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2009, 08:13 PM~15601384
> *when will we know the move in times?
> *


I will send move in times to everybody first thing yesterday morning!!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Nov 8 2009, 08:08 PM~15601345
> *Thanks for noticing how hard my husband works, what we do isn't easy and definitly not when he has a full time job where he works 50+ hours a week! I appreciate the words!
> *



 It really is a lot of work..and Jon does definately have a lot on his plate... 

The times will get to yall this week... so please just have patience with us on whats the exact time for yall to be there


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

so we're not gettin the set up times tonight?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 9 2009, 01:07 AM~15603996
> *so we're not gettin the set up times tonight?
> *


Yep!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Nov 8 2009, 07:08 PM~15601345
> *Thanks for noticing how hard my husband works, what we do isn't easy and definitly not when he has a full time job where he works 50+ hours a week! I appreciate the words!
> *


just calling it as i see it.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* What's good homies, I am ready to get the party started. See y'all in Houston. *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 9 2009, 12:28 PM~15607699
> * What's good homies, I am ready to get the party started. See y'all in Houston.
> *


our rooms are reserved and we will be at the party :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 9 2009, 12:51 PM~15608739
> *our rooms are reserved and we will be at the party  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 9 2009, 12:51 PM~15608739
> *our rooms are reserved and we will be at the party  :biggrin:
> *


me too


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 9 2009, 01:51 PM~15608739
> *our rooms are reserved and we will be at the party  :biggrin:
> *


cant wait .. :biggrin: this is gonna be another no sleep weekend fa sho


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Nov 9 2009, 04:24 PM~15611069-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* It's going to be on & poppin for sure. Kicking back with good friends is always fun. See you there homies. *


----------



## DEE ur avg mexican (Aug 25, 2009)

cant wait to see everyone at tha show


----------



## DEE ur avg mexican (Aug 25, 2009)

check my myspace out [email protected] you can find me there im a kirby girl and we are giving out the awards at tha end of the show and we will have our own booth out there wit dj kurb so check us out wen you get there k


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

ANYBODY GOT THE NEW FLYER FOR THIS EVENT?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEE ur avg mexican_@Nov 9 2009, 08:28 PM~15613420
> *check my myspace out [email protected] you can find me there im a kirby girl and we are giving out the awards at tha end of the show and we will have our own booth out there wit dj kurb so check us out wen you get there k
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Nov 9 2009, 09:04 PM~15613804
> *ANYBODY GOT THE NEW FLYER FOR THIS EVENT?
> *


hey bro not sure if this is the newest 1 but this is wha i got 

















hope that helps you out


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 6 2009, 10:12 PM~15588032
> *Just added up the forms, and we have about 475 pre-registered entries.  The fire marshal has added a little more space this year, so we expect to hold about 550-600 entries.
> Therefore, it's going to be another sold-out event.  I will try to have confirmation times out Sunday night...it's a lot of work...I swear!
> *


so is the registeration still going on?


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 9 2009, 10:09 PM~15615639
> *hey bro not sure if this is the newest 1 but this is wha i got
> 
> 
> ...


i should be at this one :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Nov 9 2009, 11:48 PM~15616125
> *so is the registeration still going on?
> *


i had a homeboy ask me that today too.. i 4got to call n check :banghead:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 9 2009, 11:51 PM~15616155
> *i had a homeboy ask me that today too.. i 4got to call n check  :banghead:
> *


let me know since the fire marshall is being nice


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 9 2009, 11:09 PM~15615639
> *hey bro not sure if this is the newest 1 but this is wha i got
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx we well see all of ya'll out there


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

*T*T*T*


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 8 2009, 11:01 PM~15603162
> * It really is a lot of work..and Jon does definately have a lot on his plate...
> *


:thumbsup: Great job Jon!
Want to give props to another hard working man...the People's Choice...
Much props for a great show in Dallas and dedication to WEGO...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Nov 10 2009, 12:41 AM~15616661
> *let me know since the fire marshall is being nice
> *


i have no idea if they still are bro.. you'd have to ask 1 of the guys from Wego


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* What's crackin fellow riders! * :wave:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: tito_ls, mrouija

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 10 2009, 10:22 AM~15619221
> *
> *




AYY...YOU HOME ALREADY...PICS WERE AWESOME...LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GREAT SHOW.... :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

*Move-In Times:
3pm-4pm*
Otis	Aint I
Otis	Bandit
Alex	Forbidden Attractions
Freddy High Dreams
Oki	Latin Rollerz
Miggy	Latin Rollerz
Rafael	Latin Rollerz
Robert	Latin Rollerz
Melvin	Rap-A-Lot
Melvin	Rap-A-Lot
Melvin	Rap-A-Lot
Joe	Refined Elegance
Hasan Southern Slabs
Delvin	St. Clair Stunnas
Lawrence	
Carlos	
Eugene	
Salvador	
Cushmell	
Deangelo	
Patrick	
Danny	
Benjamin 
Adam	
Ray	
Eric	
Jose 
Gelacio	
Adam	
Andrew	
Alejandro	
Fidel	
Ezequiel 
Roderick	
Danny	
Raymond	
Rudy	
Steven	
Calvin	
Ulysses	
Oscar	
Miguel	
Harvey	
Harvey	
Harvey	
Felix	
Ernest	
Floyd	
Juan 
Nick 
Pablo	
Patrick	

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
You may arrive 30 minutes prior to your move-in time, BUT NO EARLIER! Staging will take place behind the Reliant Center. If you miss your move-in time, you may come during non-guaranteed pre-registration between the hours of 4pm and 5pm, but your spot is not guaranteed. 
There will be no substitutions for pre-registered entrants…if your entry is not there, you will be given 1 pass (no refunds) 
ALL ENTRIES WILL BE JUDGED SATURDAY NIGHT 

Please remember to have less than a ¼ tank of gas, to disconnect your batteries, and tape your gas cap at the show. These are fire marshal regulations and failure to comply will result in not being allowed to show with no refund. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Non-pre-registered move-in will begin at 4:30pm. There will be space for non-pre-registered vehicles....


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

DAMN ITS TOO LATE TO ENTER MODEL CARS?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, bbaker78634

what's goof bROtha!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT FOR MAGNIFICOS


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Oops...I just found a stack of about 20 pre-reg forms....I will update the list...so if you aren't on there...don't stress. Total entries right now will be at about 530! That's the most pre-registered ever!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

damn thats 1 hell of a list.. cant wait


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 10 2009, 07:43 PM~15625213
> *Oops...I just found a stack of about 20 pre-reg forms....I will update the list...so if you aren't on there...don't stress.  Total entries right now will be at about 530!  That's the most pre-registered ever!!!
> *


I was about to man, cause I sent my pre- reg b4 Rick n Mona and my name wasn't on the list! :uh: But I know u got it covered! :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: MiKLO, 73monte, Cut N 3's, Sr.Castro, rayray73, mrouija
whats up homies? :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

knights are going to do it big at the los mag show i promise that


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 10 2009, 06:50 PM~15625296
> *I was about to man, cause I sent my pre- reg b4 Rick n Mona and my name wasn't on the list! :uh:  But I know u got it covered! :biggrin:
> *


yall gettin in early, we gettin in late .. i still wanna leave early so i can relax at the hotel for a bit .. be ready for your 5am wake up call on sunday morning


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Yeah, Lamark, yours was in the pile! I didn't see a pre-reg from Miklo??


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 10 2009, 07:52 PM~15625310
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: MiKLO, 73monte, Cut N 3's, Sr.Castro, rayray73, mrouija
> whats up homies? :biggrin:
> *


What up Paul Wall


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 10 2009, 06:55 PM~15625343
> *Yeah, Lamark, yours was in the pile!  I didn't see a pre-reg from Miklo??
> *


cuz Miklo is


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 10 2009, 06:55 PM~15625343
> *Yeah, Lamark, yours was in the pile!  I didn't see a pre-reg from Miklo??
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 10 2009, 06:56 PM~15625353
> *What up Paul Wall
> *


chillin... what have you been up to?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 10 2009, 07:39 PM~15625928
> *cuz Miklo is
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Why aren't you going? And I haven't heard from you about 2010...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 10 2009, 08:23 PM~15626573
> *:angry:
> *


just kiddin


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 10 2009, 07:39 PM~15625928
> *cuz Miklo is
> 
> 
> ...


and his real name is Marty Con.... :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* See you guys bright & early Saturday. * :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 10 2009, 12:54 PM~15621696
> *Move-In Times:
> 3pm-4pm
> Otis	Aint I
> ...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, travieso1u
* Whats up homie, see you bright & early. *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 10 2009, 07:55 PM~15625343
> *Yeah, Lamark, yours was in the pile!  I didn't see a pre-reg from Miklo??
> *


U have to look 4 the whites name ever! J/k Mark :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 10 2009, 11:18 PM~15628003
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FPEREZII, travieso1u
> Whats up homie, see you bright & early.
> *


 :uh: 
u bringing TURN-N-HEADS ?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

- - - THIS SATURDAY IN SAN ANTONIO - - - 
Hey everyone, the guys at Chacon Autos (who were a HUGE help for our Los Magnificos-San Antonio show this past July) are having a small show at their dealership this Saturday, with the proceeds benefitting a charitable organization. Let's try to show some love with a few cars out there....
It's only $10 if you pre-pay by this Friday!

*<a href=\'http://losmagnificos.org/carshowflyer09.pdf\' target=\'_blank\'>FLYER</a>*


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 10 2009, 06:43 PM~15625213
> *Oops...I just found a stack of about 20 pre-reg forms....I will update the list...so if you aren't on there...don't stress.  Total entries right now will be at about 530!  That's the most pre-registered ever!!!
> *


 :cheesy: ....THATS WHERE WE ARE..........I HOPE


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Nov 10 2009, 09:43 PM~15627616-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or u forgot to put a stamp on the envelope :0


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Nov 11 2009, 01:52 AM~15630548
> *:uh:
> u bringing TURN-N-HEADS ?
> *


* Yes sir, one of the last times before I start tearing it down. There will be some heavy hitters out, so we will just have to see what happens. * :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 11 2009, 09:23 AM~15632238
> * Yes sir, one of the last times before I start tearing it down. There will be some heavy hitters out, so we will just have to see what happens.  :thumbsup:
> *


time to shine :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 11 2009, 10:23 AM~15632238
> * Yes sir, one of the last times before I start tearing it down. There will be some heavy hitters out, so we will just have to see what happens.  :thumbsup:
> *


my move in time is 3-4 but iam still gonna leave here at 7am and should be there round 10am or so depending how bad i get lost .. mite even try to leave at 6-6:30 .. wha time u settin up?


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 10 2009, 06:39 PM~15625928
> *cuz Miklo is
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


NO TE DEJAS HOMIE .....


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 11 2009, 08:45 AM~15631497
> *wha u gonna do that sat night?
> or u forgot to put a stamp on the envelope  :0
> *


.. :uh: ..EVER HEAR OF ...PAYPAL..... :0 ....LOL


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 11 2009, 09:32 AM~15632311
> *my move in time is 3-4 but iam still gonna leave here at 7am and should be there round 10am or so depending how bad i get lost .. mite even try to leave at 6-6:30 .. wha time u settin up?
> *


* I will be able to move in at 7am. It takes a while to clean & setup the truck, so the earlier the better. We will leave about 5 am Saturday morning. *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E+Nov 11 2009, 10:44 AM~15632435-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're with the early crowd.. ill hit u up when we get there and see where u at bro


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 11 2009, 10:54 AM~15632551
> *nope i use Banco Nacional de Mexico
> its faster
> you're with the early crowd.. ill hit u up when we get there and see where u at bro
> *


OH YEAH THERES A BRANCH IN DOWNTOWN OAK CLIFF......LOL :rofl:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 11 2009~
> *
> you're with the early crowd.. ill hit u up when we get there and see where u at bro
> *


 Sounds like a plan, see u there bro.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

can somebody , anybody tell me what my move in time is.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

nevermind


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

lol


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 10 2009, 11:16 PM~15628749
> *U have to look 4 the whites name ever! J/k Mark :biggrin:
> *


lol its the only long white boy last name in that stack :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 11 2009, 11:23 AM~15632238
> * Yes sir, one of the last times before I start tearing it down. There will be some heavy hitters out, so we will just have to see what happens.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: kool i love that trk :worship:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

Move-In Times:
8am-9am
Ivan Baytown 281
Joe Baytown 281
Erik Baytown 281
Erik Baytown 281
Jose Baytown 281
Luis Hypnotized
Ismael Latin Cartel
Manual Latin Cartel
Juan Latin Cartel
Juan Latin Cartel
Jose Latin Cartel
Joshua Latin Cartel
Sergio Latin Cartel
Casey Latin Cartel
Leonard Latin Cartel
Tess Latin Cartel
Jesus Latin Cartel
Jorge Latin Cartel

:uh: 
:biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Nov 11 2009, 02:38 PM~15635177
> *:thumbsup: kool i love that trk  :worship:
> *


* See you there. * :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 11 2009, 02:20 PM~15634558
> *lol its the only long white boy last name in that stack :biggrin:
> *


is you last name really Handsaroundcock? i thought they was jokin bout that


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Nov 11 2009, 02:05 PM~15634430-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok then 






















:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Move-In Times:
3pm-4pm*
Otis	Aint I
Otis	Bandit
Alex	Forbidden Attractions
Freddy High Dreams
*Oki	Latin Rollerz
Miggy	Latin Rollerz
Rafael	Latin Rollerz
Robert	Latin Rollerz
Melvin	Rap-A-Lot
Melvin	Rap-A-Lot
Melvin	Rap-A-Lot*


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

*ROOMS ARE SELLING FAST! BOOK YOUR ROOMS NOW IF YOU HAVEN'T ALREADY!


HOTEL INFORMATION FOR THE LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW WEEKEND!*

HERE IS THE LINK TO BOOK YOUR ROOMS AT THE CROWNE PLAZA HOUSTON HOTEL near the RELIANT PARK / MEDICAL CENTER FOR THIS YEAR'S LOS MAGNIFICOS SHOW! 

<a href=\'https://resweb.passkey.com/go/LosMagnificosCarShowRollerz\' target=\'_blank\'>https://resweb.passkey.com/go/LosMagnificosCarShowRollerz</a>

THE RATE IS $79/NIGHT! RESERVATIONS CAN ALSO BE MADE DIRECTLY WITH THE HOTEL BY CALLING 713-748-3221 OR TOLL FREE 800-627-6461. PERSONS CALLING MUST IDENTIFY THEMSELVES AS BEING PART OF ROLLERZ ONLY OR LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW TO RECEIVE THE GROUP NEGOTIATED RATE! FREE SHUTTLE SERVICE TO THE CAR SHOW IS ALSO INCLUDED!

WE WOULD LIKE TO EXTEND THIS RATE TO EVERYONE WHO IS COMING IN FROM OUT OF TOWN OR WHO JUST WANTS TO STAY RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE CAR SHOW AT RELIANT! 

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL ALSO BE HOSTING A PRE-PARTY SATURDAY NIGHT, NOVEMBER 21ST AT THE CROWNE PLAZA HOUSTON - IN THE SAN JACINTO ROOMS FROM 9PM - 2AM!, SO COME PARTY WITH US, GET A ROOM HERE AT THE HOTEL, AND DON'T DRINK AND DRIVE! ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME!!

THANKS, AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR NEED MORE INFO, PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME DIRECTLY AT 832-531-9119 - DENA, ROLLERZ ONLY HOUSTON PRESIDENT OR 832-387-1659 FOR JOE MARTINEZ, PRESIDENT, ROLLERZ ONLY GULF COAST!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254, *73monte*

:wave: 

whats going on Alex?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 11 2009, 07:45 AM~15631497
> *wha u gonna do that sat night?
> or u forgot to put a stamp on the envelope  :0
> *


REST AT HOME...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 11 2009, 08:00 PM~15637915
> *REST AT HOME...
> *


see u at the show on Sunday then :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

2 Members: bbaker78634, FPEREZII :wave: see u in h-town


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 11 2009, 09:00 PM~15637915
> *REST AT HOME...
> *


 :uh: 
u act like its gunna b a long day. :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Nov 11 2009, 09:33 PM~15639482
> *:uh:
> u act like its gunna b a long day. :biggrin:
> *


I GOTTA GET UP FOR WORK AT 430AM.THEN LEAVE WORK AT 930...SETUP AROUND 11...THEN GO BACK BY 2PM TILL 8PM.....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 11 2009, 07:28 PM~15638212
> *see u at the show on Sunday then  :thumbsup:
> *


  ..FO SHO HOMIE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im tryin to make it bad.. this car is gunna come down to the last minute before i know if im a take it..


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

There are quite a few El Camino's registered too...you better make it!


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Crystal Images....Ya'll have great cars...wish ya'll would've come out!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RO Sleepy, mrouija



how u doing jon :wave:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm good...working on show stuff....you ready?


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 11 2009, 11:55 PM~15640482
> *I'm good...working on show stuff....you ready?
> *



i cant wait to see everyone and all the cars



always feels good to be at the shows


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Nov 11 2009, 10:57 PM~15639753-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 you'll make it


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Will be at the Wego show !


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

*T T T*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* It's getting closer, see y'all there. *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 12 2009, 08:36 AM~15642879
> *damn bro .. after all that u need to come by the hotel and have a couple of beers wit us :0  you'll make it
> *


  just might do that!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 12 2009, 06:17 PM~15647954
> *  just might do that!
> *


alreadyyyyy


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 10 2009, 06:43 PM~15625213
> *Oops...I just found a stack of about 20 pre-reg forms....I will update the list...so if you aren't on there...don't stress.  Total entries right now will be at about 530!  That's the most pre-registered ever!!!
> *


...UPDATED LIST PLEASE....JUST A LIL BIT STRESSED....DONT WANNA MISS OUR TIME.... :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

procrastinating bit me in the ass once again, didnt pre-register for the show. guess i wont be making it


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 11 2009, 10:00 PM~15639796
> *im tryin to make it bad.. this car is gunna come down to the last minute before i know if im a take it..
> *


do i need to come there a day early and help out?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 12 2009, 08:01 PM~15648920
> *...UPDATED LIST PLEASE....JUST A LIL BIT STRESSED....DONT WANNA MISS OUR TIME.... :biggrin:
> *


4am  















hey atleast u know u wont be late


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 12 2009, 08:41 PM~15649375
> *4am
> hey atleast u know u wont be late
> *


LOL.....RIGHT...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 12 2009, 08:46 PM~15649447
> *LOL.....RIGHT...
> *


yes ma'am


and bring your homegirl wit ya :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 12 2009, 08:47 PM~15649458
> *yes ma'am
> and bring your homegirl wit ya  :biggrin:
> *


 :0  ......SHES GONNA GO PARTY IN ODESSA.....DIDNT YOU PARTY ENOUGH WIT HER HERE IN DALLAS.....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 12 2009, 07:48 PM~15649475
> *:0   ......SHES GONNA GO PARTY IN ODESSA.....DIDNT YOU PARTY ENOUGH WIT HER HERE IN DALLAS.....
> *


dont stress. you are the wego champ. i got the bike on lock. we will be in the building just in time.


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 12 2009, 08:50 PM~15649497
> *dont stress. you are the wego champ. i got the bike on lock. we will be in the building just in time.
> *


 :thumbsup: .....THANK YOU SIR....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 12 2009, 08:48 PM~15649475
> *:0   ......SHES GONNA GO PARTY IN ODESSA.....DIDNT YOU PARTY ENOUGH WIT HER HERE IN DALLAS.....
> *


not her... :no: 



you're other homegirl


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 12 2009, 07:53 PM~15649530
> *:thumbsup: .....THANK YOU SIR....
> *


just dont forget all the stuff you took from dallas. and tell boy to get his smile ready :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 12 2009, 08:54 PM~15649559
> *just dont forget all the stuff you took from dallas. and tell boy to get his smile ready  :biggrin:
> *


..I HAVE IT PLUS SOME...........AND HE NEVER SMILES..SOOO DONT HOLD YOUR BREATH ....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 12 2009, 07:55 PM~15649570
> *..I HAVE IT PLUS SOME...........AND HE NEVER SMILES..SOOO  DONT HOLD YOUR BREATH ....
> *


i bet he will with a big ass championship trophy, $1000, and a few hott girls on his arm :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija+Nov 11 2009, 10:20 PM~15640082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got plently of hands, thanks,
but i dont got plently of cash, can i hget a wego loan!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 12 2009, 08:58 PM~15649607
> *damn.. i should make it, but i wont be lifted.. still gotta do my set up
> i hope
> 
> ...


what time is your move in time?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 12 2009, 08:01 PM~15649656
> *what time is your move in time?
> *


9-10


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 12 2009, 09:10 PM~15649769
> *9-10
> *


mine is 3-4 .. so hit me up after ur done :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 12 2009, 08:25 PM~15649902
> *mine is 3-4 .. so hit me up after ur done  :thumbsup:
> *


i might be gone by then, by i can stick around.. i gotta wego scion to stripe too


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 12 2009, 08:28 PM~15649922
> *i might be gone by then, by i can stick around.. i gotta wego scion to stripe too
> *


 :0 it needs buffed first


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 12 2009, 09:28 PM~15649922
> *i might be gone by then, by i can stick around.. i gotta wego scion to stripe too
> *


ill call u up when i get inside and see if ur still there


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

should have the interior finished my the car show and should have the car there for anyone thats interested


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Whats crackin peeps!!!*


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

will be on full display


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

11-12-2009 :0


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 12 2009, 08:57 PM~15649596
> *i bet he will with a big ass championship trophy, $1000, and a few hott girls on his arm :0
> *


LOL............I WAS GONNA WALK FOR HIM :0...J/P


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 12 2009, 10:36 PM~15650761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 12 2009, 10:38 PM~15650782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave: * Whut it dew homies!!!! *


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

:cheesy:







ILLEGAL TOYS OKLAHOMA CITY WILL BE THEIR :cheesy: :yes: :h5:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

hey jon whats bands gunna run on set up day?


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

:thumbsup: :wave: ILLEGAL TOYS CC


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Good morning. * :wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 13 2009, 07:42 AM~15653567
> * Good morning.  :wave:
> *


1 week away & todays's Friday da 13th hno:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Everyone drive safe. Can't wait to see everyone again. Miggy you're suppose to take a pic with me. I'll be ready.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Nov 13 2009, 09:33 AM~15654061
> *Everyone drive safe.  Can't wait to see everyone again.  Miggy you're suppose to take a pic with me.  I'll be ready.
> *


fa sho :thumbsup: i'll be there


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 13 2009, 06:42 AM~15653567
> *WHATS UP CHAMP FEW MORE DAYS AND ITS ON BRO!!!! :thumbsup: :angel: [/COLOR]*


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Nov 13 2009, 08:47 AM~15654184
> * Yes sir, when are y'all leaving Cruz?*


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 13 2009, 09:24 AM~15654507
> *WE LEAVE THURSDAY NIGHT OR EARLY FRIDAY MORNING WE WANT TO GO MESS AROUND IN H TOWN GLAD I GET TO SET UP EARLY THEN GO MESS AROUND  !!!!!*


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Nov 13 2009, 10:15 AM~15654933
> *WE LEAVE THURSDAY NIGHT OR EARLY FRIDAY MORNING WE WANT TO GO MESS AROUND IN H TOWN GLAD I GET TO SET UP EARLY THEN GO MESS AROUND  !!!!!
> *


bring your belts from dallas. we can all go mess around wearin our belts lol :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Nov 13 2009, 12:15 PM~15654933
> *WE LEAVE THURSDAY NIGHT OR EARLY FRIDAY MORNING WE WANT TO GO MESS AROUND IN H TOWN GLAD I GET TO SET UP EARLY THEN GO MESS AROUND  !!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 13 2009, 10:54 AM~15655244
> *bring your belts from dallas. we can all go mess around wearin our belts lol :biggrin:
> *


* Nice!!!! * :thumbsup:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 13 2009, 10:54 AM~15655244
> *bring your belts from dallas. we can all go mess around wearin our belts lol :biggrin:
> *


How cute. Chingo Bling style. lol


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 13 2009, 10:54 AM~15655244
> *bring your belts from dallas. we can all go mess around wearin our belts lol :biggrin:
> *


NOT A BAD IDEA WILL PROBABLY HAVE ALL THOSE WRESTLING FANS ASKING FOR AUTOGRAPHS :0 :roflmao: TAG TEAM :h5:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 13 2009, 12:54 PM~15655244
> *bring your belts from dallas. we can all go mess around wearin our belts lol :biggrin:
> *



I am down I will have to just wear it on my shoulder because they gave me a small :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Nov 13 2009, 02:57 PM~15657233
> * You are a fool for that one Cruz. * :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 13 2009, 11:54 AM~15655244
> *bring your belts from dallas. we can all go mess around wearin our belts lol :biggrin:
> *


pics :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Nov 13 2009, 03:57 PM~15657233
> *NOT A BAD IDEA WILL PROBABLY HAVE ALL THOSE WRESTLING FANS ASKING FOR AUTOGRAPHS :0  :roflmao: TAG TEAM  :h5:
> *


u can put ur mask on and we'll call you Rey Mysterio


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 13 2009, 05:32 PM~15658568
> *u can put ur mask on and we'll call you Rey Mysterio
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Nov 13 2009, 06:56 PM~15658813
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol 

yall stayin at the crown plaza?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: MiKLO, Sweet & Freaky, SA ROLLERZ

*ROLLERZ!* :biggrin:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 13 2009, 08:33 PM~15660045
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: MiKLO, Sweet & Freaky, SA ROLLERZ
> 
> ROLLERZ!!!!!!!!</span>*


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

3 Members: bbaker78634, miggy254, FPEREZII

whats up homies


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Nov 13 2009, 09:12 PM~15660400
> *3 Members: bbaker78634, miggy254, FPEREZII
> 
> whats up homies
> *


* Whut it dew buddies!!! * :wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634+Nov 13 2009, 10:12 PM~15660400-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats good? just here chillin .. yall ready for next weekend?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 13 2009, 09:21 PM~15660478
> *whats good? just here chillin .. yall ready for next weekend?
> *


* Yeah buddy, you better belive it. * :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: miggy254, ...., *bbaker78634*

when u leaving for htown?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 13 2009, 10:54 AM~15655244
> *bring your belts from dallas. we can all go mess around wearin our belts lol :biggrin:
> *


lol yal crazy


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Last year I had this in Houston. I sure do miss this one. *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 Members: FPEREZII, travieso1u
* Whut up Cruz!!! Hey don't forget your belt, I got mine ready.*


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 13 2009, 11:07 PM~15660827
> * Last year I had this in Houston. I sure do miss this one.
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Nov 13 2009, 10:10 PM~15660849
> *nice ride
> *


* Thanks. * :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 13 2009, 10:08 PM~15660831
> *2 Members: FPEREZII, travieso1u
> Whut up Cruz!!!  Hey don't forget your belt, I got mine ready.
> 
> ...


damn felix, you even have patterned out curtians :0


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 13 2009, 10:11 PM~15660871
> *damn felix, you even have patterned out curtians :0
> *


* You are crazy bRO. * :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 13 2009, 11:13 PM~15660884
> * You are crazy bRO.   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what did u sale ur cutlass


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Nov 13 2009, 10:14 PM~15660896
> *what did u sale ur cutlass
> *


* I traded it for something else. *


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 13 2009, 11:18 PM~15660926
> * I traded it for something else.
> *


yea im letin mine cutlass go doing a football po for super bowl see how that goes


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Mr.Teardrop, Maldito 64, 1014cadillac, texastrike, domino1979
sup Peanut? need me to come over and show you?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Nov 13 2009, 10:23 PM~15660961
> *yea im letin mine cutlass go doing a football po for super bowl see how that goes
> *


* Good luck on that homie. *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

6 Members: FPEREZII,* Whut up Rollerz? * :wave:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Nov 13 2009, 11:23 PM~15660965
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Mr.Teardrop, Maldito 64, 1014cadillac, texastrike, domino1979
> sup Peanut? need me to come over and show you?
> *


had ppl calling 2 post up pics of the cutlass but da pics come out 2 big come by my house


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 13 2009, 10:08 PM~15660831
> *2 Members: FPEREZII, travieso1u
> Whut up Cruz!!!  Hey don't forget your belt, I got mine ready.
> 
> ...


YEAH HOMIE MINE IS READY TOO WHEN ARE YOU LEAVING !!!!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Nov 13 2009, 10:40 PM~15661112
> * We are going to leave Saturday morning about 5 or 6. Are you buying taco's? j/k. * :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=15661321
LINK TO 83'KANDY CUTTY IN FOOTBALL POT TO BE SEEN AT THE SHOW...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 13 2009, 10:56 PM~15661253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* I will mark it down on the calender homie. I just hope I am off. *


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 13 2009, 11:48 PM~15661189
> * We are going to leave Saturday morning about 5 or 6. Are you buying taco's? j/k.   :biggrin: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



did someone say tacos...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 13 2009, 11:08 PM~15660831
> *2 Members: FPEREZII, travieso1u
> Whut up Cruz!!!  Hey don't forget your belt, I got mine ready.
> 
> ...


Paul Wall 



the people's champ


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 14 2009, 06:13 AM~15662505
> *did someone say tacos...
> *


YEAH BIG DOG THERE ON HOMIE FELIX SAT MORNING HE IS GOING TO TREAT . :yes: FELIX IS A GOOD CHAMP LIKE THAT :thumbsup: ALREADY HOMIE   :angel:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Nov 14 2009, 10:04 AM~15663159
> *YEAH BIG DOG THERE ON HOMIE FELIX SAT MORNING HE IS GOING TO TREAT .  :yes: FELIX IS A GOOD CHAMP LIKE THAT  :thumbsup: ALREADY HOMIE     :angel:
> *


x2

he likes to give back to the community :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Nov 14 2009, 09:04 AM~15663159
> * I hope i can find some tacos, because it is going to be a long morning. *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 14 2009, 11:19 AM~15663250
> * I hope i can find some tacos, because it is going to be a long morning.
> *


We got some good places for tacos around Houston :biggrin: 

I :dunno: any good taquerias around the Reliant area


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 14 2009, 10:19 AM~15663250
> * I hope i can find some tacos, because it is going to be a long morning.
> *



x2 i heard theres a good place between here and Houston but last time we went to Houston they was closed :angry: ill try to pick something up on the way


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 14 2009, 10:22 AM~15663264
> *We got some good places for tacos around Houston :biggrin:
> 
> I  :dunno: any good taquerias around the Reliant area
> *


a lil off the subject but "wha bout strip clubs" :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 14 2009, 06:13 AM~15662505
> *did someone say tacos...
> *


 * Well yes we did, glad you are going to get us some. * :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 14 2009, 09:26 AM~15663276
> *x2 i heard theres a good place between here and Houston but last time we went to Houston they was closed  :angry:   What a nice guy, i just knew we could count on you.  :thumbsup:*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 14 2009, 11:27 AM~15663289
> *a lil off the subject but "wha bout strip clubs"  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: , don't really go to strip clubs alot but we got some good ones  :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII+Nov 14 2009, 10:31 AM~15663315-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :banghead: well i hope they got that really nice channel at the hotel then


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

WHATS UP FELIX :wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: miggy254, *FPEREZII, Cut N 3's, travieso1u*

good morning Wego fam 



dammit i gotta go to work today but next weekend is gonna be a good one


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 14 2009, 11:35 AM~15663334
> *lol
> :banghead:  well i hope they got that really nice channel at the hotel then
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Don't worry Miggy, I'm sure some other Houston homies can tell you wheres a good strip club


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Nov 14 2009, 09:35 AM~15663334-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: *It will be on for sure. Can't wait to kick it with the homies.*


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Man I am slacking, I still have to finish the display, but I do not feel like working. *


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

Were thinking of goin to texas but dont know which show either oddesa or houston were from the midwest milwaukee wisconsin we taking a ride out there


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Nov 14 2009, 10:08 AM~15663510
> *Were thinking of goin to texas but dont know which show either oddesa or houston were from the midwest milwaukee wisconsin we taking a ride out there
> *


* Both good shows, but Houston is closer for me, plus I have been following the WEGO shows. *


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

WHAT IT DEW HOMIES???
1 WEEK!!!
IT'S GOING DOWN!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Nov 14 2009, 12:57 PM~15664167
> *WHAT IT DEW HOMIES???
> 1 WEEK!!!
> IT'S GOING DOWN!!
> *


u still gonna be barbq'n at the show next Sunday?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

The show is going to easily sell-out...we have room for a total of about 600 entries (and with 525-530 pre-registered), I can guarantee we will turn 100's of entries away...so if someone is going to come from way out of town, we will try to accomodate them, but they better hit me up before the show. Sadly, last year we sent a few people back to New Mexico, cause we ran out of room...


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Nov 14 2009, 09:04 AM~15663159
> *YEAH BIG DOG THERE ON HOMIE FELIX SAT MORNING HE IS GOING TO TREAT .  :yes: FELIX IS A GOOD CHAMP LIKE THAT  :thumbsup: ALREADY HOMIE     :angel:
> *


thanks felix i want 2 baccon eggs and cheese taco my wife want eggs and papas,
my sons wants bean and cheese lol i new u were a tru homie


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 14 2009, 06:16 PM~15666537
> *thanks felix i want 2 baccon eggs and cheese taco my wife want eggs and papas,
> my sons wants bean and cheese lol i new u were a tru homie
> *


Hey just let me know where you *pre-paid* for them and I can pick them up, but I can not promise that they will make it to the set-up. :dunno::biggrin:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Dont forget to come party with us at the Crown Plaza, Saturday night!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 14 2009, 06:25 PM~15666593
> *Hey just let me know where you pre-paid for them and I can pick them up, but I can not promise that they will make it to the set-up. :dunno::biggrin:
> *


lol 6 more day till take off


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 14 2009, 06:56 PM~15666788
> *lol 6 more day till take off
> *


* Yep, see you there. I might even have a few drinks. *


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 14 2009, 06:58 PM~15666799
> * Yep, see you there. I might even have a few drinks.
> *


yea me 2 we need to all meet up some where and have dinner b4 da party


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 14 2009, 07:58 PM~15666799
> * Yep, see you there. I might even have a few drinks.
> *


 :0


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 14 2009, 09:33 PM~15667808
> *yea me 2 we need to all meet up some where and have dinner b4 da party
> *


* Sounds like a plan, I will get in touch with you or Cruz for sure. We are staying at the same plac any ways. * :thumbsup:


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

ILLEGAL TOYS CC ALTUS, OK will be making the long ass trip over there. We cant wait to check it out heard a lot of good things about this show. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

ANYBODY KNOWS WHERE WE CAN WATCH UFC FIGHTON SATURDAY NIGHT :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

AND ALTUS CHP WILL BE THEIR :cheesy: :wave: :h5:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Nov 14 2009, 12:33 AM~15661041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U GIVING AWAY UR CAR AND SOME CASH?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER+Nov 14 2009, 07:27 PM~15666612-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmm lol i know the hotel has a restaurant too so iam gonna have to scope that out :yes:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 14 2009, 06:36 PM~15666357
> *The show is going to easily sell-out...we have room for a total of about 600 entries (and with 525-530 pre-registered), I can guarantee we will turn 100's of entries away...so if someone is going to come from way out of town, we will try to accomodate them, but they better hit me up before the show.  Sadly, last year we sent a few people back to Mexico, cause we ran out of room...
> *


 :0 i memberrr thats why this year i pre registered cuz thats a road trip and i dont wanna go back


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 15 2009, 01:01 PM~15671331
> *:0  i memberrr thats why this year i pre registered cuz thats a road trip and i dont wanna go back
> *


* Good thunking. * :thumbsup:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

someone take me 2 donuts from roundrock if you happen to pass by


but PM me if ur going to so i dont end up with a shit load of donuts and end up broke


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Nov 15 2009, 06:53 PM~15673002
> *someone take me 2 donuts from roundrock if you happen to pass by
> but PM me if ur going to so i dont end up with a shit load of donuts and end up broke
> *


 :roflmao: yall and these Round Rock doughnuts


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 15 2009, 07:03 PM~15673086
> *:roflmao: yall and these Round Rock doughnuts
> *


his donuts got jacked the last time :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 15 2009, 08:00 PM~15673517
> *his donuts got jacked the last time  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO+Nov 15 2009, 07:03 PM~15673086-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 lol


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

BAYTOWN C.C 281 WILL BE IN DA HOUSE


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

how much for electricity, I keep asking and can't get a straight answer


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

$90 - pre-paid
$121 - day-of-show I think...

And we don't make a penny off electricity...so don't yell at us....we apologize!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

GOT MY CAR BACK..ITS READY FOR THE SHOW.....


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 15 2009, 09:50 PM~15675539
> *$90 - pre-paid
> $121 - day-of-show I think...
> 
> ...


I thought it was to late to pre-pay. How can I do that, where do i need to send the money? Let me know please.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija+Nov 15 2009, 10:50 PM~15675539-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 15 2009, 10:55 PM~15675599
> *GOT MY CAR BACK..ITS READY FOR THE SHOW.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

3 Members: FPEREZII, MiKLO, 73monte

Whut it dew homies.:wave:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 15 2009, 08:29 PM~15674602
> *how much for electricity, I keep asking and can't get a straight answer
> *


* Hey Alex i just checked the electric company web site and the dead line was on the 9th of this month, so I guess we will have to pay the $121 day of show. *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

*Here is the page. It said by 11/09/2009.*

http://www.hwe.com/data/forms/9060/default.asp


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 15 2009, 10:14 PM~15675855
> * Hey Alex i just checked the electric company web site and the dead line was on the 9th of this month, so I guess we will have to pay the $121 day of show.
> *


yeah it was on the 9th but one year we were able to share electricity we can ask and if we can then we can split the cost


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 15 2009, 10:18 PM~15675895
> *yeah it was on the 9th but one year we were able to share electricity we can ask  and if we can then we can split the cost
> *


 Yeah if they even put us close to each other. That would be nice, all i need is one plug. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah I just saw it, I am down for a split


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 15 2009, 10:19 PM~15675907
> *Yeah if they even put us close to each other. That would be nice, all i need is one plug. :biggrin:
> *


just bring a 100ft cord lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 15 2009, 11:37 PM~15676067
> *just bring a 100ft cord lol
> *


I got mine and don't forget the ductape :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 15 2009, 11:55 PM~15675599
> *GOT MY CAR BACK..ITS READY FOR THE SHOW.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 
lookin good Goof!
aint dick rideing just saying! :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 15 2009, 11:12 PM~15675838
> *3 Members: FPEREZII, MiKLO, 73monte
> 
> Whut it dew homies.:wave:
> *


what up Felix??? :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro+Nov 15 2009, 10:37 PM~15676067-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* You guy's are something else i swear. * :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO+Nov 15 2009, 07:03 PM~15673086-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



u already know bro , if u happen to pass by, ur money will be waitin


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

WHATS UP HOMIES ALMOST TIME TO GO SHINE IN H-TOWN AND PARTY HOPE THERES BIG REDS AND COOKIES CAUSE I DONT DRINK ILL LEAVE THAT UP TO THE HOMIES  :thumbsup: :angel: FELIX DONT FORGET THE 100FT CORD!!!!!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

my stuffs not even done  :tears:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

my stuffs not even done  :tears:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Nov 16 2009, 09:43 AM~15678579
> *might[/u]**saturday night.**Yeah buddy, already loaded one up, but i still have to get some duct tape. *:biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Almost show time!!!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

hno:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Nov 16 2009, 10:43 AM~15678579
> *WHATS UP HOMIES ALMOST TIME TO GO SHINE IN H-TOWN AND PARTY HOPE THERES BIG REDS AND COOKIES CAUSE I DONT DRINK ILL LEAVE THAT UP TO THE HOMIES    :thumbsup:  :angel: FELIX DONT FORGET THE 100FT CORD!!!!!
> *


how about a cake, I can have my girl make one for you :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Nov 16 2009, 10:40 AM~15678558
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


iam nowhere near Roundrock on my way to Austin but you know who is though  tell him to bring me 1 too :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID+Nov 16 2009, 10:54 AM~15678658-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its an inside show vato :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Will be there. :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Nov 16 2009, 10:43 AM~15678579
> *WHATS UP HOMIES ALMOST TIME TO GO SHINE IN H-TOWN AND PARTY HOPE THERES BIG REDS AND COOKIES CAUSE I DONT DRINK ILL LEAVE THAT UP TO THE HOMIES    :thumbsup:  :angel: FELIX DONT FORGET THE 100FT CORD!!!!!
> *


i got a 12pack of Big Red wit your name on it bro  and cant forget the hot cheetos :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Another day closer. *


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

damn it is going to be a big show... i hope we dont get all fubar at the party


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 16 2009, 04:42 PM~15682631
> *damn it is going to be a big show... i hope we dont get all fubar at the party
> *


* I changed my mind, I think i'm just going to stay in the room all night. *  :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 16 2009, 05:54 PM~15682774
> * I changed my mind, I think i'm just going to stay in the room all night.    :biggrin:
> *


don't be skurred :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 16 2009, 05:54 PM~15682774
> * I changed my mind, I think i'm just going to stay in the room all night.    :biggrin:
> *


you can do itttttttttttttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 16 2009, 04:57 PM~15682806
> *don't be skurred :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 16 2009, 06:00 PM~15682862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaha


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 16 2009, 05:54 PM~15682774
> * I changed my mind, I think i'm just going to stay in the room all night.    :biggrin:
> *


you cant stay in your room you are going to buy the 1st 5 rounds then cruz buys the next 5


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 16 2009, 06:00 PM~15682862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: and you said were crazy


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 16 2009, 06:07 PM~15682956
> *you cant stay in your room I am going to buy the 1st 5 rounds then Rockys buys the next 5
> *


damn :0


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 16 2009, 05:07 PM~15682956
> *you cant stay in your room you are going to buy the 1st 5 rounds then cruz buys the next 5
> *











* Neither of us drank, so why would we contribute to alcoholism. *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 16 2009, 06:13 PM~15683007
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ok ok shoots of big red


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 16 2009, 06:16 PM~15683043
> *ok ok shoots of grape kool-aid
> *


  lol


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass+Nov 16 2009, 05:16 PM~15683043-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ok since you dont drink and i am not supose to drink soda i think we can settle on big red. it has been a while


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 16 2009, 05:54 PM~15683455
> *ok since you dont drink and i am not supose to drink soda i think we can settle on big red. it has been a while
> *


* Sounds like a plan homie. *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass+Nov 16 2009, 06:54 PM~15683455-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how about root beer :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 16 2009, 07:38 PM~15684586
> *how about root beer  :biggrin:
> *


* Only if it is Barqs Root Beer. * :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

damn Undertaker just punked John Cena :0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 16 2009, 09:21 PM~15685049
> * Only if it is Barqs Root Beer.  :biggrin:
> *


Mugs please


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Nov 16 2009, 12:19 AM~15676872
> *:uh:
> lookin good Goof!
> aint dick rideing just saying! :biggrin:
> *


  thanx homie...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 16 2009, 10:16 PM~15685838
> *damn Undertaker just punked John Cena  :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 16 2009, 09:46 PM~15686275
> *Mugs please
> *


wut up my CTLC brothers!! CTLC and HLC will be strong on sunday!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 16 2009, 10:49 PM~15686323
> *wut up my CTLC brothers!! CTLC and HLC will be strong on sunday!!
> *


fa sho ... :thumbsup:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 16 2009, 02:25 PM~15681333
> *how about a cake, I can have my girl make one for you  :biggrin:
> *


THAT SOUNDS GOOD CHOCOLATE  WHATS UP HOMIE YOU READY!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 16 2009, 03:17 PM~15681700
> *i got a 12pack of Big Red wit your name on it bro   and cant forget the hot cheetos  :biggrin:
> *


ALREADY HOMIE THEN ITS ON PARTY TIME!!
:thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Nov 16 2009, 11:13 PM~15686691
> *THAT SOUNDS GOOD CHOCOLATE   WHATS UP HOMIE YOU READY!!! :thumbsup:
> *


no, I haven't even cleanied the car yet.


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 16 2009, 10:20 PM~15686842
> *no, I haven't even cleanied the car yet.
> *


THAT MAKES TWO OF US NOW BUT WILL GET IT DONE!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Nov 16 2009, 11:24 PM~15686895
> *THAT MAKES TWO OF US NOW BUT WILL GET IT DONE!!!
> *


yeah I will too...like larry the cable guy says get er done :cheesy:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Where's the "picture/story" posts like the picnic?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 16 2009, 10:52 PM~15687306
> *Where's the "picture/story" posts like the picnic?
> *


I tried to start it, but no one want's to play. :dunno:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 16 2009, 11:16 PM~15685838
> *damn Undertaker just punked John Cena  :0
> *


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

dont get them started :ugh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 16 2009, 10:21 PM~15685049
> * Only if it is Barqs Root Beer.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: indeed!


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up lil homie im having a bad day woke up this morning and i feel sick as shit i hope it gose away b4 friday :angry:  :around: :uh: :barf:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII+Nov 17 2009, 12:03 AM~15687448-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 17 2009, 09:19 AM~15689581
> *whats up lil homie im having a bad day woke up this morning and i feel sick as shit i hope it gose away b4 friday  :angry:    :around:  :uh:  :barf:
> *


iam startin 2 get like that too.. i hope i dont get it before the weekend that would suck


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 16 2009, 11:52 PM~15687306
> *Where's the "picture/story" posts like the picnic?
> *


 :biggrin: 

Medusa started that .. not me :dunno:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 17 2009, 01:40 AM~15688337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Good morning homies.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 16 2009, 05:09 PM~15681603
> *its an inside show vato  :biggrin:
> *


I know Miggy, weather is gonna look good for Saturdays move in :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: miggy254, 713Lowriderboy, 214monte, roller78monte

can i get a monte too?


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

the frog will be








cuz its


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 17 2009, 11:33 AM~15690184
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: miggy254, 713Lowriderboy, 214monte, roller78monte
> 
> ...


Training Day monte? :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Daniel with Latin Image is upset they can't BBQ at Reliant at midnight. I told him you can come BBQ at midnight, but you aren't getting in until your scheduled time. :biggrin:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 16 2009, 12:34 AM~15676039
> *yeah I just saw it, I am down for a split
> *



if anyone else needs some one to split with i am down i only need one plug


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Nov 17 2009, 10:42 AM~15690830
> *if anyone else needs some one to split with i am down i only need one plug
> *


I will split with who ever is nearest to be. It might be you Brian. :dunno: That is if they let us.


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

SEE EVERYBODY THIS WEEKEND,COMING FROM CALI....... :nicoderm:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

WELL ITS ALMOST HERE......

I THINK THIS YEARS TOUR WAS BY FAR THE BEST...NOT BECAUSE OF THE OBVIOUS BUT BECAUSE THIS YEAR EVERYONE PRETTY MUCH KNEW EVERYONE ELSE...FROM OK TO TX...TO ALL CITIES IN BETWEEN.....ITS WAS LIKE A FAMILY REUNION.....YOU KNOW YOU HAVE COUSINS THAT ARE RELATED AND YOU DONT KNOW THEM,BUT THEY ARE STILL FAMILY....YEAH LIKE THAT...LOL!..


WELL ANYWAYS...THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT...


GOOD LUCK TO ALL AND SAFE JOURNEY....




PS. DONT FORGET UR PRIMOS WHEN YOU DELIVER THE DOUGNUTS AND TACOS I KEEP READING ABOUT ...LMAO!  .


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

:uh: :uh: ok prima


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: King61!, rayray73

whats up homie, you going to Htown, i'll holla at you down there


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 17 2009, 01:44 PM~15692057
> *:uh:  :uh:  ok prima
> *


 :0 ..SEE WHAT I MEAN..THE PRIMOS ARE MEAN....


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 17 2009, 02:46 PM~15692069
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: King61!, rayray73
> 
> ...


if they let me in :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 17 2009, 01:48 PM~15692093
> *if they let me in  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAH...PUHLEASE PRIMO... :uh: ..YOU PROBABLY HAVE YOU OWN ENTRANCE...LOL!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

*THE PARTY IS GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY AT THE CROWNE PLAZA HOTEL IN THE SAN JACINTO BALLROOMS! ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME!! *


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 17 2009, 01:19 PM~15692369
> *THE PARTY IS GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY AT THE CROWNE PLAZA HOTEL IN THE SAN JACINTO BALLROOMS!  ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME!!
> 
> 
> ...


I will definitely be there.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* It's almost party time. See y'all there. * :biggrin:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 17 2009, 01:21 PM~15691209
> *I will split with who ever is nearest to be. It might be you Brian. :dunno: That is if they let us.
> *



we will most likely be in the same area so let me know


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

3 MORE DAYS TO TAKE OFF :0 HOUSTON WE GOT A PROBLEM LOW LOW INVASION hno: hno: ITS GOING DOWN :thumbsup: WHATS UP TO ALL LIL HOMIES :wave: :wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Nov 17 2009, 06:00 PM~15694459
> *3 MORE DAYS TO TAKE OFF :0 HOUSTON WE GOT A PROBLEM LOW LOW INVASION hno:  hno: ITS GOING DOWN :thumbsup: <span style=\'color:blue\'>WHATS UP TO ALL LIL HOMIES :wave:  :wave: </span>
> *


CANT FORGET BOUT YOUR BIG HOMIES TOO :wave:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

we are finally pre registered we are coming down from the midwest hope our road trip goes well see you homies in texas


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Nov 17 2009, 04:50 PM~15694337
> *we will most likely be in the same area so let me know
> *


sharing electricity usually gets you disqualified. better check into it first


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, mrouija

whats up bossman?


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLER13_@Nov 17 2009, 12:29 PM~15691295
> *SEE EVERYBODY THIS WEEKEND,COMING FROM CALI....... :nicoderm:
> *





_*Be careful and have a safe trip bROther.  :biggrin: *_


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLER13_@Nov 17 2009, 12:29 PM~15691295
> *SEE EVERYBODY THIS WEEKEND,COMING FROM CALI....... :nicoderm:
> *


its this weekend already?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u+Nov 17 2009, 06:00 PM~15694459-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :banghead: :banghead: 
Lay
It
Low


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

its almost that time 











hope this is better :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 17 2009, 07:51 PM~15695731
> *:banghead:  :banghead:
> Lay
> It
> ...


i know i was just bein stupid


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 17 2009, 06:58 PM~15695792
> *its almost that time to
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 
* Fail *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 Members: FPEREZII, miggy254

* What up homie. *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 17 2009, 08:02 PM~15695843
> *2 Members: FPEREZII, miggy254
> 
> What up homie.
> *


 :h5: :wave: 

chillin waitin on the weekend to get here.. still got alot of work to do. sucks that it gets dark b4 6 now..


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 17 2009, 07:07 PM~15695892
> *:h5:  :wave:
> 
> chillin waitin on the weekend to get here.. still got alot of work to do. sucks that it gets dark b4 6 now..
> *


* Yep, I just have to wash the truck on Friday, and roll out. * :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 17 2009, 08:09 PM~15695920
> * Yep, I just have to wash the truck on Friday, and roll out.  :biggrin:
> *


alreadyyy .. ill see u there Saturday morning. be safe on the road bro


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 17 2009, 07:14 PM~15695979
> *alreadyyy .. ill see u there Saturday morning. be safe on the road bro
> *


* Yes sir. bright & early. *


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

FPEREZII, MiKLO
whats up homie still feeling like shit just got home from work now my wife is feeling sick to :barf: :barf:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 17 2009, 08:15 PM~15695994
> * Yes sir. right & early.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 17 2009, 08:19 PM~15696053
> *FPEREZII, MiKLO
> whats up homie still feeling like shit just got home from work now my wife is feeling sick to  :barf:  :barf:
> *


hope ya feel better, don't get the kids sick


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 17 2009, 08:19 PM~15696053
> *FPEREZII, MiKLO
> whats up homie still feeling like shit just got home from work now my wife is feeling sick to  :barf:  :barf:
> *


oops i meant to put "  "


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 17 2009, 08:28 PM~15696208
> *
> *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

3 Members: FPEREZII, travieso1u, MiKLO

* Whut up balla's. * :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin: just chillin balla... whats up with you?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 17 2009, 07:25 PM~15696150
> *hope ya feel better, don't get the kids sick
> *


im trying to stay away from them and thanks homie


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, rayray73, FPEREZII

i know ROLLERZ readyfor another championship :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 17 2009, 09:31 PM~15697091
> *SA ROLLERZ, rayray73, FPEREZII
> 
> i know ROLLERZ readyfor another championship :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 17 2009, 08:31 PM~15697091
> *SA ROLLERZ, rayray73, FPEREZII
> 
> i know ROLLERZ readyfor another championship :biggrin:
> *


* Already homie. * :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

got tha new dash in!! :biggrin: 
wont take another 1 out!! :angry: 
but "NO REGRETS" is ready! :0


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 17 2009, 02:54 PM~15692151
> *HAHAH...PUHLEASE PRIMO... :uh: ..YOU PROBABLY HAVE YOU OWN ENTRANCE...LOL!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Nov 17 2009, 08:26 PM~15695459
> *we are finally pre registered we are coming down from the midwest hope our road trip goes well see you homies in texas
> *


 :0 are you bringing Louies90


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 Members: FPEREZII, mrouija
:wave:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

BTTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 17 2009, 07:09 PM~15695920
> * Yep, I just have to wash the truck on Friday, and roll out.  :biggrin:
> *


stop at the gas station and run it through the car wash. in and out wash al at one time. ill pay :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: miggy254, CITYBOY214, SA ROLLERZ, texastycoon214

everyones up early today :h5:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 18 2009, 07:36 AM~15701237
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: miggy254, CITYBOY214, SA ROLLERZ, texastycoon214
> 
> ...


haha yea i still got projects to finish for magnificos


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 18 2009, 08:37 AM~15701242
> *haha yea i still got projects to finish for magnificos
> *


 :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 18 2009, 09:08 AM~15701417
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

_DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE IN DA BUILDING SUPPORTING THE WEGO TOUR ..... _


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DIVA~_@Nov 17 2009, 06:45 PM~15695673
> *Be careful and have a safe trip bROther.    :biggrin:
> *


THANKS SISTER,CANT WAIT TO HIT THE HIGHWAY.... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 18 2009, 09:26 AM~15702036
> *:0  :0
> *


 :wave:


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 17 2009, 11:21 AM~15691209
> *I will split with who ever is nearest to be. It might be you Brian. :dunno: That is if they let us.
> *


 am down for a split illegal toys cc if we close by 66impala @2 to3 move in time


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eriks66_@Nov 18 2009, 11:31 AM~15703276
> *am down for a split illegal toys cc if we close by 66impala @2 to3 move in time
> *


We will see what happens. I will ask when I get there in the morning.


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

somos uno leaving tomorrow broke a power ball cant leave tonight now cant wait for the good weather homies :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Nov 18 2009, 01:31 PM~15704454
> *somos uno leaving tomorrow broke a power ball cant leave tonight now cant wait for the good weather homies :thumbsup:
> *


 have a safe trip......


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 17 2009, 08:28 PM~15695487
> *sharing electricity usually gets you disqualified. better check into it first
> *



good looking out . thanks i will find out before i do it.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

4 Members: FPEREZII, *bbaker78634*, rat trap, DiPn58
Whut it dew homie. :wave:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Nov 18 2009, 05:01 PM~15706508
> *good looking out . thanks i will find out before i do it.
> *


*I asked Jon earlier, he said he does not care, and we will not get disqualified. But he doubt's that the electric company will let us. *


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

about to go out and start cleaning the car but i am a little worried about the weather. r u ready for the show.


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 18 2009, 07:03 PM~15706526
> *I asked Jon earlier, he said he does not care, and we will not get disqualified. But he doubt's that the electric company will let us.
> *



we will just put alot of tape they will never know :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634+Nov 18 2009, 05:03 PM~15706529-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 17 2009, 11:17 PM~15697776
> *:0  are you bringing Louies90
> *


nel homie hes stayin home


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes+Nov 18 2009, 02:31 PM~15704454-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


first they was sayin rain on friday and on sunday.. now its just sayin partly cloudy.. doubt we'll get any rain .. hope not


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Let's get it! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

my car will be there.. but not at 100%
wont be in the hop pit this yr..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 18 2009, 09:04 PM~15707917
> *my car will be there.. but not at 100%
> wont be in the hop pit this yr..
> *


But at least ur car will be there! Mine won't be


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's+Nov 18 2009, 08:04 PM~15707915-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whats up homies?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 18 2009, 09:14 PM~15708018
> *whats up homies?
> *


Yo Yo!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

3 Members: FPEREZII, Cut N 3's, miggy254
Whut up Balla's :wave: :wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 18 2009, 08:25 PM~15708138
> *3 Members: FPEREZII, Cut N 3's, miggy254
> Whut up Balla's :wave: :wave:
> *


whats good boss man?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 18 2009, 07:30 PM~15708201
> *whats good boss man?
> *


Ready to head out to Houston already!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 18 2009, 07:14 PM~15708017
> *But at least ur car will be there! Mine won't be
> *


mines barley made it.. its been in peices fro 6 months.. i just drove it home last friday..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 18 2009, 09:25 PM~15708138
> *3 Members: FPEREZII, Cut N 3's, miggy254
> Whut up Balla's :wave: :wave:
> *


Tryin to ball like u!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up people's almost time


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 18 2009, 07:59 PM~15708527
> *whats up people's almost time
> *


yes sir. cant wait for it and cant wait for it to be over too :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

EVERYONE HAVE A SAFE TRIP TO HTOWN..  

HOPE TO MEET EVERYONE AND PUT SCREEN NAMES WITH FACES


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 18 2009, 09:04 PM~15707917
> *my car will be there.. but not at 100%
> wont be in the hop pit this yr..
> *


 :uh: 
:0 
at least u have a car to show this yr. a lil step up huh?.... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Nov 18 2009, 08:40 PM~15709023
> *:uh:
> :0
> at least u have a car to show this yr. a lil step up huh?.... :biggrin:
> *


yea.. until i tear it up


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Hmmmm.....that's what I need.....a **car** to show. Maybe next year. *


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 18 2009, 10:43 PM~15709064
> *yea.. until i tear it up
> *


 :uh: 
and ull tear it down and rebuild it
thats how YA'LL BALLAS DO IT....


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 18 2009, 10:49 PM~15709146
> * Hmmmm.....that's what I need.....a car to show. Maybe next year.
> *


SO SELL ME THA TRK IN FEB. AND START OVER... :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Nov 18 2009, 08:54 PM~15709221
> *SO SELL ME THA TRK IN FEB. AND START OVER... :biggrin:
> *


* I just might have to take you up on that offer. *


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 18 2009, 10:55 PM~15709242
> * I just might have to take you up on that offer.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up felix you ready for that long drive


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 18 2009, 08:59 PM~15709287
> *whats up felix you ready for that long drive
> *


* My drive is nowhere near as long as y'alls drive. I only got about a 2 hr drive, but I'm ready. Just got to load up and head out. Oh yeah got to clean it up. *


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

samehere have to load up and see if my sons bike is ready so i can put it together oh yeah its a 9hr drive for us


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 18 2009, 09:16 PM~15709498
> *samehere have to load up and see if my sons bike is ready so i can put it together oh yeah its a 9hr drive for us
> *


* I thought about taking a bike, but none of the ones I have are ready.*  * O-well there is always next year. * :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

FOR EVERY1 COMEING FROM OUT OF TOWN BECAREFUL AND HAVE A SAFE TRIP
HATE 2 LOSE ANOTHER RIDER THIS YEAR!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 18 2009, 10:16 PM~15709498
> *samehere have to load up and see if my sons bike is ready so i can put it together oh yeah its a 9hr drive for us
> *


damn vato.. 9 hours .. i thought Longview was a drive my drive to Htown is about 2 1/2 to 3 hours depending on traffic and all theses lil towns we gotta go thru where the cops are always out.. last thing i need is another ticket i got 2 in the same week about a month ago


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 19 2009, 12:00 AM~15710043
> *damn vato.. 9 hours .. i thought Longview was a drive my drive to Htown is about 2 1/2 to 3 hours depending on traffic and all theses lil towns we gotta go thru where the cops are always out.. last thing i need is another ticket i got 2 in the same week about a month ago
> *


That's another reason y we take 71 cause there less highway patriol then 290


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 18 2009, 06:50 PM~15707747
> *road trip.. yall be safe
> first they was sayin rain on friday and on sunday.. now its just sayin partly cloudy.. doubt we'll get any rain .. hope not
> *


we will try we actually just finished welding a new power ball and we are leaving tonight cant wait :wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Nov 19 2009, 12:55 AM~15710720
> *we will try we actually just finished welding a new power ball and we are leaving tonight cant wait  :wave:
> *


have a safe trip


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 18 2009, 10:00 PM~15710043
> *damn vato.. 9 hours .. i thought Longview was a drive my drive to Htown is about 2 1/2 to 3 hours depending on traffic and all theses lil towns we gotta go thru where the cops are always out.. last thing i need is another ticket i got 2 in the same week about a month ago
> *


yea homie 9 hr thats just 1/2 way to cali for me lol the closes show was abiline and that was 2 1/2 hrs away all other shows were 5 hrs plus this year last show for the year ooo wait we might hit up ro show in austin damn another 5hr trip lol ooooo well this is what we do



to all othere ppl heading to houston b careful on da road :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

TTT 4 Magnificos


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

WHATS UP L.I.L HOMIES :wave:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

I have to work.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Nov 19 2009, 10:04 AM~15713320
> *I have to work.
> *


call in sick


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Good morning to my Lay It Low family. * :wave:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 19 2009, 08:18 AM~15712385
> *yea homie 9 hr thats just 1/2 way to cali for me lol the closes show was abiline and that was 2 1/2 hrs away all other shows were 5 hrs plus this year last show for the year ooo wait we might hit up ro show in austin damn another 5hr trip lol ooooo well this is what we do
> to all othere ppl heading to houston b careful on da road    :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


thats some dedication brother :worship:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 19 2009, 10:31 AM~15714222
> *thats some dedication brother  :worship:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

but for the wego super show


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Nov 19 2009, 02:29 PM~15716038
> *but for the wego super show
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Nov 18 2009, 06:03 PM~15706529
> *is this an inside and outside show? i hope iam inside.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

just a bout there 24 hr trip ready to cruise houston tomorrow anyone cruising


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Nov 19 2009, 05:32 PM~15718391
> *just a bout there 24 hr trip ready to cruise houston tomorrow anyone cruising
> *


glad to hear u got there safe homie r trip starts 2marrow at 8 c u there


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* 2 more days until it's party time. * :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

glad tomorrow is finally Friday :biggrin: this has been the slowest week at work :uh:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 19 2009, 08:49 PM~15720895
> *:0
> *


* Man y'all better watch out for my sweet dance moves. I might even have to beak y'all fools off with some of this. *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Everybody be careful rollin up to Houston


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Maybe even a little of this. *








* Miggy I'm coming for you, better watch your back homie. Bwahahahahaha!!!!!!*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 19 2009, 09:57 PM~15721032
> *glad tomorrow is finally Friday  :biggrin: this has been the slowest week at work  :uh:
> *


show palace is the best butt naked around here


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 19 2009, 11:48 PM~15723174
> *show palace is the best butt naked around here
> *


 :uh: * Don't get Miggy started please! Bwahahahahaha!!!!!!! *


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

4 Members: 713ridaz, FPEREZII, somos1reyes, (A&mCustoms) yall coming down


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

Funkytown Well be in the House ! ! ! !With Project 71 this car was build and 2 Months
​


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

please say a prayer for my wifes grandpa pete. we lost him last night.
rip grandpa


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 20 2009, 06:59 AM~15724489
> *please say a prayer for my wifes grandpa pete. we lost him last night.
> rip grandpa
> *


*
My deepest sympathies. Give your wife a hug for me and tell her Im very sorry for her loss. May he rest in peace*


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 20 2009, 07:59 AM~15724489
> *please say a prayer for my wifes grandpa pete. we lost him last night.
> rip grandpa
> *


 :angel: 
sorry 4 your loss homie, i lost my dad aug.18th and my father-n-law oct 25th
i feel ur pain and we'll keep u and ur fam in our prayer's!!!
mr.teardrop and the latin cartel fam!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 20 2009, 06:59 AM~15724489
> *please say a prayer for my wifes grandpa pete. we lost him last night.
> rip grandpa
> *



sorry for your families lost John...My prayers go out to yall.. :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 20 2009, 05:59 AM~15724489
> *please say a prayer for my wifes grandpa pete. we lost him last night.
> rip grandpa
> *


* Sorry to hear that bROtha. *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 20 2009, 06:59 AM~15724489
> *please say a prayer for my wifes grandpa pete. we lost him last night.
> rip grandpa
> *


 :angel:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 20 2009, 06:59 AM~15724489
> *please say a prayer for my wifes grandpa pete. we lost him last night.
> rip grandpa
> *


sorry to hear that .. my prayers go out to the whole fam :angel: :angel:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Damn rain....If i load up the truck everything will get wet. * :angry:


----------



## DownIIClown (Oct 3, 2007)

:angry: I KNOW THIS SHIT SUCKS :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DownIIClown_@Nov 20 2009, 08:59 AM~15725431
> *:angry: I KNOW THIS SHIT SUCKS :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



Good Luck D2C I hope you guys do great and bring home some wins. Much props for you reppin hard on the whole tour. Be safe out there bro's.





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

SABOR A MI IS ON THE ROAD EVERYONE BE TRUCHA WITH THE JURAS AND HAVE A SAFE TRIP :thumbsup: :angel: :angel:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

3 Members: miggy254, FPEREZII, travieso1u
Whut up homies. See y'all tomorrow morning.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 20 2009, 09:43 AM~15725312
> * Damn rain....If i load up the truck everything will get wet.  :angry:
> *


i was gonna wash mine tonight after work but if its still raining then ill prob just wait and wash it somewhere in Houston or near by. its suppose to still be raining in the morning


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 20 2009, 10:27 AM~15725683
> *3 Members: miggy254, FPEREZII, travieso1u
> Whut up homies. See y'all tomorrow morning.
> *


its finally here :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Nov 20 2009, 09:24 AM~15725641
> *SABOR A MI IS ON THE ROAD EVERYONE BE TRUCHA WITH THE JURAS AND HAVE A SAFE TRIP :thumbsup:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


* Be careful on the road Cruz. Hope y'all have a safe trip. Tell Rocky I want a pot.,egg,& bacon for tomorrow morning.Bwahahahaha. *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 20 2009, 09:29 AM~15725690
> *i was gonna wash mine tonight after work but if its still raining then ill prob just wait and wash it somewhere in Houston or near by. its suppose to still be raining in the morning
> *


* i guess I will have to take my tarps & car covers. * :angry:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 20 2009, 10:31 AM~15725718
> * i guess I will have to take my tarps & car covers.   :angry:
> *


ill see ya down there tomorrow.. be safe.. now i gotta head to work and hopefully it goes by fast today


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* There is water everywhere. this sucks. *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 20 2009, 09:39 AM~15725778
> *ill see ya down there tomorrow.. be safe.. now i gotta head to work and hopefully it goes by fast today
> *


* Have fun at work, and a safe drive tomorrow, Call me when you get there. *


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Nov 20 2009, 12:04 AM~15723434
> *Funkytown Well be in the House ! ! ! !With Project 71 this car was build and 2 Months
> ​*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 20 2009, 10:31 AM~15725718
> * i guess I will have to take my tarps & car covers.   :angry:
> *


me too


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 20 2009, 05:59 AM~15724489
> *please say a prayer for my wifes grandpa pete. we lost him last night.
> rip grandpa
> *


My deepest sympathies, I will keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 20 2009, 06:59 AM~15724489
> *please say a prayer for my wifes grandpa pete. we lost him last night.
> rip grandpa
> *


my prayers out to u both and ur family bro


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

I hope the weather gets better! :twak:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Nov 20 2009, 11:24 AM~15725641
> *SABOR A MI IS ON THE ROAD EVERYONE BE TRUCHA WITH THE JURAS AND HAVE A SAFE TRIP :thumbsup:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


See u soon


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Had to put some tarps on the truck. It doesn't look like it is going to slow down anytime soon. * :angry:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

cant wait i am heading out a little later on today.


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 Members: FPEREZII, travieso1u
* Man u hurt my feelings Cruz. I called & you pressed ignore. *


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

2 Members: bbaker78634, FPEREZII

the rain let up here is it better at your house yet?


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 20 2009, 01:48 AM~15723174
> *show palace is the best butt naked around here
> *



miggy you cant go there because you wont never want to go home.
houston has a different bred of women be careful. :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Nov 20 2009, 02:13 PM~15728700
> *2 Members: bbaker78634, FPEREZII
> 
> the rain let up here is it better at your house yet?
> *


* It is sprinkleing here & there still. It's ok, i put a rain coat on the truck. * :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Nov 20 2009, 02:15 PM~15728722
> *miggy you cant go there because you wont never want to go home.
> houston has a different bred of women be careful. :biggrin:
> *


* Thats what I said. * :rant:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Nov 20 2009, 02:15 PM~15728722
> *miggy you cant go there because you wont never want to go home.
> houston has a different bred of women be careful. :biggrin:
> *


tall dark and fat :0


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

GOOD LUCK TO ALL LOWRIDERS !!! 


HAVE A SAFE TRIP TO AND FROM DA SHOW !!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

EVERYONE HEADED TO  THE SHOW BE CAREFUL, SEE YALL THERE....


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

good looking out on the status of rain, illegal toys of altus getting ready to load up in a bit should be one hell of trip :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by imp1962_@Nov 20 2009, 06:12 PM~15729781
> *good looking out on the status of rain, illegal toys of altus getting ready to load up in a bit should be one hell of trip  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Be safe Homies! I know that trip well


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 20 2009, 04:19 PM~15728766
> * It is sprinkleing here & there still. It's ok, i put a rain coat on the truck.  :biggrin:
> *


Hey be careful with that the wind can do some damage to the cover n da truck ask Alex


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Its still raining here.


----------



## kc63drop (Jan 22, 2009)

ON THE WAY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 20 2009, 01:51 PM~15728502
> *2 Members: FPEREZII, travieso1u
> Man u hurt my feelings Cruz. I called & you pressed ignore.
> *


SAY HOMIE DIDNT IGNORE U YOU KNOW I DIDNT HAVE SERVICE ON THE ROAD :angry: WE ALMOST IN HOUSTON LIKE 3O MILES LEFT LONG TRIP HOMIE SAY ALL ROCKY HAS LEFT IS THE FOIL HE DONE ATE UP THE BURRITOS :angry: NO BREAKFAST SO COUNTING ON YOU NOW HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Nov 20 2009, 06:52 PM~15730628-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alreadyyyyy glad yall are almost there. i still got that 2 1/2 hr drive in da morning. havent even started cleaning yet just got home from work. damn rain is fuckin it all up :angry:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634+Nov 20 2009, 03:15 PM~15728722-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yall got Mz Rain :worship: :worship: i need to visit SA again soon


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 20 2009, 08:29 PM~15730963
> *it had stopped here but started up again like an hour ago and its coming down steady too. hope it stops soon
> alreadyyyyy glad yall are almost there. i still got that 2 1/2 hr drive in da morning. havent even started cleaning yet just got home from work. damn rain is fuckin it all up  :angry:
> *


I know were there is a car wash at off MLK in Houston! Lol :biggrin:


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

ILLEGAL TOYS CC LEAVEING OKLAHOMA CITY WE SEE YALL THEIR :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 20 2009, 05:44 PM~15730562
> *Hey be careful with that the wind can do some damage to the cover n da truck ask Alex
> *


No cover, just tarps tied down. But it does not cover the whole display. damn 20 x 20. :angry:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

HEADING OUT CAN,T WAIT TO GET THERE :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Nov 20 2009, 05:55 PM~15730659
> *SAY HOMIE DIDNT IGNORE U YOU KNOW I DIDNT HAVE SERVICE ON THE ROAD  :angry: WE ALMOST IN HOUSTON LIKE 3O MILES LEFT LONG TRIP HOMIE SAY ALL ROCKY HAS LEFT IS THE FOIL HE DONE ATE UP THE BURRITOS  :angry: NO BREAKFAST SO COUNTING ON YOU NOW HOMIE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :angel:
> *


* Finally we are locked & loaded, & I mean LOADED. We are leaving about 4:00 a.m. Just don't throw away the foil, that way i can at least have a sniff. Bwahahahahahaha!!!!!! See you guys bright & early. *


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

Illegal Toys altus chapter locked and loaded, gasing up and heading out :thumbsup: OK city be careful and yall be safe we'll see yall at houston :biggrin: 





































:0 HOUSTON, WE HAVE A PROBLEM OKLAHOMA IS IN THE BUILDING!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by imp1962_@Nov 20 2009, 11:48 PM~15732992
> *Illegal Toys altus chapter locked and loaded, gasing up and heading out :thumbsup:  OK city be careful and yall be safe we'll see yall at houston :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Rides looking good homie


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by imp1962_@Nov 20 2009, 09:48 PM~15732992
> *Illegal Toys altus chapter locked and loaded, gasing up and heading out :thumbsup:  OK city be careful and yall be safe we'll see yall at houston :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


* Y'all have a safe drive homies. see y'all in the morning. *


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

damn car just broke down  but i am still going to htown..


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh, i almost forgot the three amigos making the trip happen :biggrin: :biggrin: 










Thanks to ya'll three for doing what ya'll do good looking out. Hope ya'll have a blast and make sure to drink a few for me :barf: 
Have a safe trip to all the layitlow family heading out to houston be safe


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 20 2009, 09:51 PM~15733019
> * Y'all have a safe drive homies. see y'all in the morning.
> *


appriciate it ya'll have a safe trip too :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 20 2009, 09:54 PM~15733064
> *damn car just broke down  but i am still going to htown..
> *


* Sorry to hear that Rick. It's pouring down on the truck, but we will be there in the morning wet or dry. *


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

WE AT THE HOTEL CHILLING SAY FOR ALL THE HOMIES COMING AND STAYING AT THE CROWNE PLAZA ITS NICE BUT THERES NO ROOM TO PARK YOUR TRAILERS GOT TO FIT IN WHERE YOU CAN


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 20 2009, 10:57 PM~15733110
> * Sorry to hear that Rick. It's pouring down on the truck, but we will be there in the morning wet or dry.
> *


yeah it sucks ass. but it is all good. still going to go and show love for the knights  be carful big dog


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 20 2009, 09:50 PM~15733011
> *Rides looking good homie
> *


Thanks appreciate it :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 20 2009, 09:59 PM~15733131
> *yeah it sucks ass. but it is all good. still going to go and show love for the knights   be carful big dog
> *


* See y'all in the morning. *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Hey Cruz, is the hotel nice? *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 Members: FPEREZII, miggy254

* Do work!!!!!! Bwahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 20 2009, 11:25 PM~15733525
> *2 Members: FPEREZII, miggy254
> 
> Do work!!!!!! Bwahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


got the inside clean and everything loaded up just waiting for the weather to clear up in the morning and then hit up the carwash .. even if i gotta wait till i get to Houston and wash it there .. weather is bad over here in Central Texas .. iam anxious to hit the highway already. ill be leaving about 8 in da morning


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by imp1962+Nov 20 2009, 10:48 PM~15732992-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait to get there and get my drink on


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

:wave:



TAKE OFF IN 3:30 HOURS (ABOOT 3)


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 20 2009, 07:31 PM~15730986
> *thats wha i hear but i havent expierenced that yet
> yall got Mz Rain  :worship:  :worship: i need to visit SA again soon
> *



<3










































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Nov 20 2009, 11:33 PM~15733672
> *<3
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


i bet u done seen it all huh?


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 20 2009, 11:36 PM~15733745
> *i bet u done seen it all huh?
> *



shes at every show :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

sleepy see u tomorrow tuff guy... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 Members: FPEREZII, SA ROLLERZ
See you there bROther.


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

u bringin the donuts miggy?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 20 2009, 10:54 PM~15734050
> *2 Members: FPEREZII, SA ROLLERZ
> See you there bROther.
> *


have safe trip homie..


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 20 2009, 10:54 PM~15734068
> *have safe trip homie..
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 20 2009, 11:54 PM~15734048
> *sleepy see u tomorrow tuff guy... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: 



i cant sleep 

but i am sleepy, i keep thinkin ima miss my ride


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Nov 20 2009, 10:55 PM~15734091
> *:biggrin:
> i cant sleep
> 
> ...


shit i wish i could start cleaning my ride..it still raining :angry:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 20 2009, 11:57 PM~15734125
> *shit i wish i could start cleaning my ride..it still raining  :angry:
> *



i wanted to work on my cutlass but it was rainy as well


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Good night guy's got to get a few hours of rest. See y'all soon. *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

what time is the hop? 3?


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

:ugh:



IM SOOOOOOOOOOOO SLEEPY RIGHT NOW


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Nov 21 2009, 02:55 AM~15735914
> *:ugh:
> IM SOOOOOOOOOOOO SLEEPY RIGHT NOW
> *


coca :cheesy:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 21 2009, 03:55 AM~15735917
> *coca  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :burn:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

We are geting ready to roll out. Still raining but owell. See y'all in a few.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 21 2009, 03:28 AM~15736034
> *We are geting ready to roll out. Still raining but owell. See y'all in a few.
> *


us too,be safe on the road felix. been up all night, working on the car :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

packed up and ready to head out just waitin on mrchavez to get here .. still raining but just sprinkling so iam gonna take my time.. ill just wash my car when i get in Houston .. see everyone in a few hours


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

Illegal toys almost there:biggrin: had a few headaches  but nothing to it but to do it


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

is it still raining down in Htown?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 21 2009, 08:56 AM~15736531
> *is it still raining down in Htown?
> *




Little bit . Y'all boys be careful and take yalls time along with any other clubs coming from outa town.


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

Ended up getting blowout on my caddy does anyone have a shaved 185/70/14 that they would be willing to sell. I need to try to find something for the show, if anyone can reply i would greatly appriciate it. Thanks


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

If you can find the tire Tony's tire shop on Lockwood can shave it for you $5-10. 


Already set up been back home  and now I am at school  Both forget to buy you raffle tickets from ME or any HOUSTON STYLEZ member $5 each or 3 for $10 first prize 40" RCA flat screen, second prize $200 gift certificate to SIC713 Paint, and third prize $50 PAPA's gift card.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Just got done setting up. Everything got wet & damn tarps messed up the paint. O well it's there, we will just have to see what happens. :biggrin:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

the car is already at the show a if anyone wants 2 check it out


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey Cruz, the car looks good champ. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

sabor a mi set up and ready 4 2marrow 
whats up felix i like the new display u got homie we need to get to gether later have some drink (big red) c u at da party homie
good luck to all


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

any 1 selling any custom parts hit me up im in houston till monday


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 21 2009, 02:29 PM~15737908
> *Just got done setting up. Everything got wet & damn tarps messed up the paint. O well it's there, we will just have to see what happens. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 
couldnt tell homie trk looks good!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Nov 21 2009, 02:50 PM~15738880
> *:uh:
> couldnt tell homie trk looks good!
> *


Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Set up was good


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 21 2009, 02:04 PM~15738126
> *Hey Cruz, the car looks good champ. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

set up was smooth. talked to alot of homies and made a few more. see everyone tomorrow morning


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

GO FOR THE GOLD..LOL BEST OF LUCK TO YA GUYS IN H TOWN.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Nov 21 2009, 02:49 PM~15738034
> *the car is already at the show a if anyone wants 2 check it out
> *


It is parked right behind me.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Got back from set up a couple hours ago. Long ass day . Seen a lot of nice rides up there.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

wish i was there... fucking work


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Headed back to Houston. Had to take care of some things @ home. See y'all @ the party.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

JUST HIT THE ROOM CAME FROM THE RO PARTY IT WAS GOOD THANKS TO DENA  SEE YOU AT THE SHOW :thumbsup: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Got a lot of good picturres from the rollerz party..


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

FINALLY FINISHED SETTING UP AT 8:00 PM LAST NITE AFTER FIFTEEN HOUR DRIVE WHEN IT ONLY SHOULDVE TAKEN 8 HRS AFTER 5 BLOWOUTS....! AND WERE HERE.....  :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin: Its showtime.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

pix and tour winners pls....:biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

*pics or videos of the hop??*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*HOP PICS*


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow :0 Illegal toys did their thing, congratulations to Caspy for winning the championship :thumbsup: :worship: u did your thing all year long and kept at it when alot of people weren't supportive. Big up to all our other winners eric, ramiro, and me :biggrin: . Much love to pablo, jamie and shorty for taking their rides to the long journey, wish i could have made it. We keep getting BIGGER AND BIGGER every year. Cant forget about the others members that went to support u know who ya'll are :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Cruz...(Sabor A Mi)...Nissan Euro...Tour champ

Felix...(Turn N Heads)...1984 Nissan truck...Radical champ

Terrence...(Moment of silence)...1963 Impala...Mild champ

Not to sure about bikes, but I do know the were Kandy Shop built bikes.:biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Congrats to all that placed....Brian(Maryjane),Miggy,and to all my Rollerz family. We did it agian.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Miklo you left me big dog! What happened bRO?


----------



## DOUGHBOY940 (Jan 31, 2009)

congrats to all that placed


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 22 2009, 07:43 PM~15748744
> *Miklo you left me big dog! What happened bRO?
> *


 :0 :nono:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 22 2009, 09:43 PM~15748744
> *Miklo you left me big dog! What happened bRO?
> *


we went to go eat and my girl got all sick... plus they wouldnt even let us back in the parking lot


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Also a big up to Kinghts Of Pleasure & congrats on the wins. Sorry I forgot earlier.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 22 2009, 10:30 PM~15749280
> *we went to go eat and my girl got all sick... plus they would even let us back in the parking lot
> *


nice to meet you homie


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 22 2009, 09:30 PM~15749280
> *we went to go eat and my girl got all sick... plus they would even let us back in the parking lot
> *


It's ok buddy, I forgive you. :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*ANY VIDEO OF THE HOP.*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 22 2009, 10:36 PM~15749343
> *nice to meet you homie
> *


you too bro


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 22 2009, 10:37 PM~15749352
> *It's ok buddy, I forgive you. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

great show...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

kandy shop customz bikes

1st 2nd 3rd 4th 5th place tour champs

1st and 3rd best of show 
best display


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

PLEASE POST PRE-SHOW PARTY AND SHOW PARTY PICS THANKS.....so sad i couldnt make it


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 22 2009, 11:58 PM~15750191
> *kandy shop customz bikes
> 
> 1st 2nd 3rd 4th 5th place tour champs
> ...


 :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

congradulations to everybody who placed at the show and placed on the Wego Tour .. had a great time this weekend. Rollerz Only party was great and no i wasnt drunk :biggrin: Pics bein uploaded up right now but i took like 500+ so its gonna take awhile. 713Lowriderboy, Roberto G, Sic713, members of Htown Rollerz Only and everyone else i got to meet from lay it low it was a pleasure meeting all of yall. hope everyone makes it back home safe.. 

big thanks to Sic713 for layin down the pinstripes Saturday night at the set up :thumbsup: you got down 

2009 Wego Tour is over  and now its time to focus on the toys 4 tots shows coming up so the year isnt over just yet.. Passionate Rides in Waco and Rollerz Only in Austin ill be seeing yall real soon at both shows


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Nov 23 2009, 12:45 AM~15750624
> *PLEASE POST PRE-SHOW PARTY AND SHOW PARTY PICS THANKS.....so sad i couldnt make it
> *


i got u homie.. workin on that right now


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 23 2009, 12:51 AM~15750671
> *congradulations to everybody who placed at the show and placed on the Wego Tour .. had a great time this weekend. Rollerz Only party was great and no i wasnt drunk  :biggrin: Pics bein uploaded up right now but i took like 500+ so its gonna take awhile. 713Lowriderboy, Roberto G, Sic713, members of Htown Rollerz Only and everyone else i got to meet from lay it low it was a pleasure meeting all of yall. hope everyone makes it back home safe..
> 
> big thanks to Sic713 for layin down the pinstripes Saturday night at the set up  :thumbsup: you got down
> ...


same to you :nicoderm:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 23 2009, 12:52 AM~15750681
> *same to you  :nicoderm:
> *


i see u big pimpin at the carshow :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 23 2009, 12:56 AM~15750716
> *i see u big pimpin at the carshow  :0
> *


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

about to upload some pictures.. over 800 pictures. damn i am tired have to be at work in 5 hrs..


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

:0 :0 :wave:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 23 2009, 12:52 AM~15750677
> *i got u homie.. workin on that right now
> *


thanks BIG HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

I MISSED IT ....thanks for the pics bRO...keep going :biggrin:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 23 2009, 01:46 AM~15751040
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HEY THATS ME :cheesy:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images0...666604b2a5a.jpg


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Nov 23 2009, 01:52 AM~15751064
> *HEY THATS ME  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 it's u again...(with horns...lol)


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

i think that is about all i have  i have pictures of people dancin..


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 23 2009, 02:00 AM~15751097
> *i think that is about all i have  i have pictures of people dancin..
> *




no show pics?


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 23 2009, 02:00 AM~15751097
> *i think that is about all i have  i have pictures of FEMALES dancin..
> *


 :0 POST EM


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

SOME OF THE B*RO*THERS GOT DOWN DANCING :nicoderm:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 23 2009, 02:01 AM~15751104
> *no show pics?
> *


shit loads but i am about to lay it down i need to get some sleep


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 23 2009, 02:08 AM~15751137
> *shit loads but i am about to lay it down i need to get some sleep
> *


 :thumbsup: THANKS


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Nov 23 2009, 01:52 AM~15751064
> *HEY THATS ME  :cheesy:
> *


and thats me too :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

just wanted to say it was a good show year.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i dont remember any of those pics


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

now do the stanky leg


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, MiKLO, miggy254

what up my ******, next up atx toy drive :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 23 2009, 10:30 AM~15752708
> *SA ROLLERZ, MiKLO, miggy254
> 
> what up my ******, next up  atx toy drive :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: what uuup?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 23 2009, 09:31 AM~15752729
> *:biggrin: what uuup?
> *


getting ready to leave htown now. going to sa then to atx later


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 23 2009, 10:30 AM~15752708
> *SA ROLLERZ, MiKLO, miggy254
> 
> what up my ******, next up  atx toy drive :biggrin:
> *


yessirrr ill be there :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

got some more pics from the award ceremony but gotta get to work now.. ill post em tonight after 6


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 23 2009, 10:34 AM~15752756
> *getting ready to leave htown now. going to sa then to atx later
> *


thats cool... be safe, congrats on your wins


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 23 2009, 10:41 AM~15752838
> *yessirrr ill be there  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 23 2009, 01:58 AM~15751089
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


what the fuck roberto that was you


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 23 2009, 10:40 AM~15752828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:
:0


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

Last Minute Customs line-up...


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

Latin Kustoms line-up...(during setup)


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

Hey where are the 2 rag 64's and the 64 ht and 62 ht  



> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Nov 23 2009, 12:11 PM~15753865
> *Latin Kustoms line-up...(during setup)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

last minute and latin kustoms sections were the only sections worth going for  

i also liked the black rag house abd the purple 67 from rollerz :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 23 2009, 10:49 AM~15752908
> *what the fuck roberto that was you
> *


 :uh:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

TTT
...GOOD PICS...KEEP EM COMING


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 23 2009, 11:24 AM~15754064
> *last minute and latin kustoms sections were the only sections worth going for
> 
> i also liked the black rag house abd the purple 67 from rollerz  :biggrin:
> *


wrong, there was lot more nice rides around the show, i seen a lot of quality custom work


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 23 2009, 11:24 AM~15754064
> *last minute and latin kustoms sections were the only sections worth going for
> 
> i also liked the black rag house abd the purple 67 from rollerz  :biggrin:
> *




:buttkick:


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 23 2009, 01:24 PM~15754064
> *last minute and latin kustoms sections were the only sections worth going for
> 
> i also liked the black rag house abd the purple 67 from rollerz  :biggrin:
> *




 

:0


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

nice rides, Last Minute Customs...shop in HTOWN ??




> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Nov 23 2009, 12:54 PM~15753632
> *Last Minute Customs line-up...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Nov 23 2009, 11:54 AM~15753632
> *Last Minute Customs line-up...
> 
> 
> ...



THOSE CARS WERE GORGEOUS......SHINING LIKE DIAMONDS...... :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 23 2009, 12:24 PM~15754064
> *last minute and latin kustoms sections were the only sections worth going for
> 
> i also liked the black rag house abd the purple 67 from rollerz  :biggrin:
> *



That's wassup. :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 23 2009, 01:23 PM~15754835
> *wrong, there was lot more nice rides around the show, i seen a lot of quality custom work
> *



You right "MARY JANE" and " AZTEC SOLDIER" looked real good too.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Just fuckin with y'all boys there was a whole lot more quality lowriders out there this year. Felt good seein that.


----------



## ESEJOSH (Oct 4, 2009)

ILLEGAL TOYS WAS REPRESENTING ...! AND WE DIDNT LEAVE EMPTY HANDED....! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESEJOSH_@Nov 23 2009, 04:31 PM~15756751
> *ILLEGAL TOYS  WAS REPRESENTING  ...! AND WE DIDNT LEAVE EMPTY HANDED....! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I coulda seen my old 64 in yalls line up


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

2 THE MATHA FUCKING TOP FOR LAST MiNUTE CUSTOMS & LATIN KUSTOM, cc :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Nov 23 2009, 02:54 PM~15755140
> *nice rides, Last Minute Customs...shop in HTOWN  ??
> *


Yes in Houston


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ...._@Nov 23 2009, 05:38 PM~15756837
> *2 THE MATHA FUCKING TOP FOR LAST MiNUTE CUSTOMS & LATIN KUSTOM,  cc :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Whats up Danny boy! :wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

awards ceremony


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Nov 23 2009, 10:54 AM~15753632
> *Last Minute Customs line-up...
> 
> 
> ...


fab;s 59 came out nice


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ...._@Nov 23 2009, 04:38 PM~15756837
> *2 THE MATHA FUCKING TOP FOR LAST MiNUTE CUSTOMS & LATIN KUSTOM,  cc :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx bro.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 23 2009, 12:23 PM~15754835
> *wrong, there was lot more nice rides around the show, i seen a lot of quality custom work
> *



X2


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Nov 23 2009, 10:54 AM~15753632
> *Last Minute Customs line-up...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

MORE PICS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 23 2009, 07:28 PM~15758053
> *awards ceremony
> 
> 
> ...


FORMAL CONGRATS TO MY WEST TX HOMEBOYS HOLDING IT DOWN ALL YR!!!

CASTRO SR, CRUZ, ROCKY " BIG PROPS!!!"


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> Thanx bro.
> :0 :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:


----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Nov 23 2009, 04:16 PM~15757310
> *Whats up Danny boy! :wave:
> *


 :wave: what up ernestO!!!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 23 2009, 07:14 AM~15751655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics homie... it was nice meeting you


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 23 2009, 08:02 PM~15759190
> *nice pics homie... it was nice meeting you
> *


x2 he got so drunk he crashed out in our hotel room. at 1 time we had like 15-20 people in the room drinkin then we headed down to the party..... and dranked some more :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

Shout out about the car show on Monday Night Football showed a few pics


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

saw that wow


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

SOME ONE POST GOOD PICS OF ORANGE LOWRIDER BIKE THE LAST WIZARD .... IT LEFT tHE SHOP AT 6am FRI and didnt get pics of it!! :dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 23 2009, 08:55 PM~15759937
> *SOME ONE POST GOOD PICS OF ORANGE LOWRIDER BIKE THE LAST WIZARD .... IT LEFT tHE SHOP AT 6am FRI and didnt get pics of it!! :dunno:
> *


that bike was bad ass


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

The show was just on a piece of Monday Night football!! All is good! It awesome to know a piece of our culture was just shared with all of america!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Nov 23 2009, 08:01 PM~15760036
> *The show was just on a piece of Monday Night football!! All is good! It awesome to know a piece of our culture was just shared with all of america!
> *


What did the show? :dunno:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 23 2009, 08:30 PM~15758782
> *MORE PICS!!! :biggrin:
> *


I posted about 100 pics in the Houston topic.


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 23 2009, 08:07 PM~15760144
> *What did the show? :dunno:
> *


They flashed a few pictures of some different cars, and talked about it for a sec or 2(literally) It was cool! Monday night football is TEXANS vs. TITANS in Houston. I wish I knew how to get it from a vhs to youtube, I'll have to work on way to do that!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 23 2009, 09:56 PM~15759961
> *that bike was bad ass
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 23 2009, 09:09 PM~15760173
> *I posted about 100 pics in the Houston topic.
> *


  ill check it


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ESEJOSH_@Nov 23 2009, 03:31 PM~15756751
> *ILLEGAL TOYS  WAS REPRESENTING  ...! AND WE DIDNT LEAVE EMPTY HANDED....! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics good looking out :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO+Nov 23 2009, 09:02 PM~15759190-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

<a href=\'http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/headline/metro/6734476.html\' target=\'_blank\'>Los Magnificos Chronicle Article</a>

I totally forgot to post this and tell everyone about it, bc of all the MNF excitement! This was in the paper today also! It was a great year! I grabbed a few extra copiesso Sabor a mi, guys hit me up so I can get one to you!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Nov 23 2009, 09:11 PM~15760210
> *They flashed a few pictures of some different cars, and talked about it for a sec or 2(literally) It was cool! Monday night football is TEXANS vs. TITANS in Houston. I wish I knew how to get it from a vhs to youtube, I'll have to work on way to do that!
> *


for a sec there i thought they was talkin bout Miklo, 713lowriderboy, Roberto G, Sleepy & Squid too but then i realized i was watching Gangland on the History channel


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 23 2009, 10:42 PM~15760636
> *for a sec there i thought they was talkin bout Miklo, 713lowriderboy, Roberto G, Sleepy & Squid too but then i realized i was watching Gangland on the History channel
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: miggy254,* travieso1u*, sugardaddy, red22, 713Lowriderboy, tito_ls, RO INDIO 321, eriks66, SoTexCustomz, lowlow81, RAMBRO4


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 23 2009, 09:44 PM~15760665
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:angry: 





:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

whats the update on the standings? :dunno: :dunno: 























jk :biggrin: i bet Jon is glad he doesnt have to hear that question for a few months :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: Gabe61, thecandyman, latinkustoms4ever, thedukeofearl_72, Mr.Teardrop, show-bound, pharaohsie, slowmotion, bigmike64, dragstermark, juiced67impala

congrats on that 2ND place!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

Real good show and seeing doug e. fresh and slick rick tear it up was pretty damn cool


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

WHATS UP L.I.L HOMIES WE STILL ON THE ROAD WE HAVE ABOUT A HOUR TO GO LONG RIDE BUT WELL WORTH IT NICE MEETING YOU ALL AND DENA NICE PARTY WAS GOOD SEEING YOU GUYS AGAIN!!!! :thumbsup: :angel: :angel:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 23 2009, 06:28 PM~15758053
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THIS CHICK WAS A HOTTIE!!!!! i couldn't stop staring at her during the awards, I think she even noticed my unrelenting stare and got uncomfortable with it. but I didnt give a fuck, i kept staring  :nicoderm:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 23 2009, 10:32 PM~15761459
> *THIS CHICK WAS A HOTTIE!!!!! i couldn't stop staring at her during the awards, I think she even noticed my unrelenting stare and  got uncomfortable with it. but I didnt give a fuck, i kept staring  :nicoderm:
> *



DIDNT SHE LOOK LIKE THE CHICK FROM TOKIO DRIFT?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Nov 23 2009, 10:36 PM~15761505
> *DIDNT SHE LOOK LIKE THE CHICK FROM TOKIO DRIFT?
> *


i dunno, I only watch movies that reek of awesomeness, and that movie does no such thing.


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 23 2009, 10:39 PM~15761544
> *i dunno, I only watch movies that reek of awesomeness, and that movie does no such thing.
> *



:uh:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 23 2009, 10:32 PM~15761459
> *THIS CHICK WAS A HOTTIE!!!!! i couldn't stop staring at her during the awards, I think she even noticed my unrelenting stare and  got uncomfortable with it. but I didnt give a fuck, i kept staring  :nicoderm:
> *











i agree :thumbsup:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 23 2009, 10:23 PM~15761294
> *Real good show and seeing doug e. fresh and slick rick tear it up was pretty damn cool
> *


..HELL YEAH , I WAS ...LIKE...6 MIN.....6 MIN....DOUG E FRESH AND YOUR ON...LMAO!....


BROUGHT BACK SOME MEMORIES.... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

the short 1 had the nicest boobs ever


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: miggy254, *CITYBOY214*, Eddie$Money, regal_swaga, artisticdream63, yellownig


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

iam suprised this window didnt get bashed in


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 23 2009, 11:22 PM~15761283
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: Gabe61, thecandyman, latinkustoms4ever, thedukeofearl_72, Mr.Teardrop, show-bound, pharaohsie, slowmotion, bigmike64, dragstermark, juiced67impala
> 
> ...




Thanx bro!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Nov 24 2009, 12:09 AM~15762006
> *..HELL YEAH , I WAS ...LIKE...6 MIN.....6 MIN....DOUG E FRESH AND YOUR ON...LMAO!....
> BROUGHT BACK SOME MEMORIES.... :biggrin:
> *


i saw Ernest but i didnt see you prima, congrats on your sons win


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Nov 23 2009, 01:23 PM~15754835-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 23 2009, 09:42 PM~15760636
> *for a sec there i thought they was talkin bout Miklo, 713lowriderboy, Roberto G, Sleepy & Squid too but then i realized i was watching Gangland on the History channel
> *


:rofl:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 24 2009, 01:01 AM~15763932
> *true, but since i mostly like impalas :dunno:...... so you see why i said what i said. it wasnt to diss any ones car there
> the orange truck with the ls1 was nice also
> i belive there were more lowriders this years than last
> ...


yes last min, and kustoms shut down the scene with all them impalas, but u have to give credit to the rest of the show fool, but what do you know, u just a cheerleader :0 :biggrin: , j/k, keep on lowriding


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

sorry for just posting up some pictures.. yesterday was a long as day at work..


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

i like the color


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 24 2009, 01:36 AM~15763750
> *i saw Ernest but i didnt see you prima, congrats on your sons win
> *


..HE HAD ME HIDING ..LOL...NAH I WAS MOSLTY OVER BY THE BIKE...

THANKS PRIMO...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

post more pictures when i get home


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

disspite this little fear


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

looks like a great show


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 24 2009, 06:59 AM~15764465
> *disspite this little fear
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Dang nice pics... thanks for sharing... I hope I can make it next year... 









-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow, great pics Big Rick. Thank you!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 23 2009, 08:07 PM~15760144
> *What did the show? :dunno:
> *


They said that the Los Magnificos Car Show was the biggest indoor car show in America. Oh yeah! :biggrin:


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Nov 23 2009, 08:01 PM~15760036
> *The show was just on a piece of Monday Night football!! All is good! It awesome to know a piece of our culture was just shared with all of america!
> *


 Link?


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 23 2009, 11:11 PM~15762039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


3 4 1 2 5 :biggrin:


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

> foker is clean


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

had a great time at magnificos....


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 24 2009, 12:17 PM~15766608
> *had a  great time  at  magnificos....
> *



nice meeting you carnal


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Nov 24 2009, 03:18 PM~15768748
> *nice meeting you carnal
> *


   you too......... man i started cracking up when i seen 713lowriderboy start partyboy you........ man i clownd him soooo much... i think he got made..... cus i toldem i was gonna start a topic in ot..talking bout 713lowriderchicka partyboys sleepyg...............


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 24 2009, 04:51 PM~15769052
> *   you  too.........  man  i  started  cracking up  when  i  seen  713lowriderboy  start  partyboy you........ man  i  clownd  him  soooo  much...  i  think  he  got  made.....  cus  i  toldem  i  was  gonna  start  a  topic  in ot..talking  bout  713lowriderchicka  partyboys sleepyg...............
> *


he was drunk.. he prob dont even remember that conversation :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Whut's up Cruz, glad y'all made it home safe bro. *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: MiKLO, tito_ls, FPEREZII, travieso1u, Emperor Goofy
:wave: whats up homies


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

5 Members: FPEREZII, MiKLO, tito_ls, travieso1u, Emperor Goofy
* Whut it dew homies. *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, MiKLO, travieso1u, FPEREZII, tito_ls, Emperor Goofy

i see the champs are in this bitch :biggrin:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 24 2009, 05:35 PM~15770203
> * Whut's up Cruz, glad y'all made it home safe bro.
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE YEAH WE MADE IT HOME GOOD  NOW IM JUST RELAXING SEEING WHAT PICS GET POSTED  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: [/SIZE]


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 24 2009, 06:37 PM~15770225
> *5 Members: FPEREZII, MiKLO, tito_ls, travieso1u, Emperor Goofy
> Whut it dew homies.
> *


whats up Felix


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

what a good show..... i hope everyone likes the pictures


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Nov 24 2009, 05:55 PM~15769103-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember talking about it, Chavez kept :rant: about making a topic


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Nov 24 2009, 05:39 PM~15770246
> *WHATS UP HOMIE YEAH WE MADE IT HOME GOOD   NOW IM JUST RELAXING SEEING WHAT PICS GET POSTED    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


* That's good homie. Now it's time for me to start working on the Fleetwood. * :biggrin:








[


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO+Nov 24 2009, 05:46 PM~15770335-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* It was nice to meet you homie, *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> quote=travieso1u,Nov 24 2009, 05:39 PM~15770246]
> WHATS UP HOMIE YEAH WE MADE IT HOME GOOD  NOW IM JUST RELAXING SEEING WHAT PICS GET POSTED  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: [/SIZE]


* That's good homie. Now it's time for me to start working on the Fleetwood. * :biggrin:








[
[/quote]
 thats clean


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 24 2009, 07:11 PM~15770566
> * What's up homie, How's your girl feeling. Better I hope.
> 
> *


yeah shes doin better, thanks for asking


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 24 2009, 08:11 PM~15770566
> * It was nice to meet you homie,
> *


Same here homie


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 24 2009, 06:36 PM~15770207
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: MiKLO, tito_ls, FPEREZII, travieso1u, Emperor Goofy
> :wave: whats up homies
> *



soooo...next year, lincoln back at the show??? :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 24 2009, 06:37 PM~15770227
> *SA ROLLERZ, MiKLO, travieso1u, FPEREZII, tito_ls, Emperor Goofy
> 
> i see the champs are in this bitch :biggrin:
> *



x2 Congrats on yalls wins, its been a long year....See yall next year hopefully...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 24 2009, 07:09 PM~15770539
> * That's good homie. Now it's time for me to start working on the Fleetwood.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: So is there gonna be a luxury in the run for a title next year...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 24 2009, 06:36 PM~15770799
> *:0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy: So is there gonna be a luxury in the run for a title next year...
> *


 :dunno: * Never know....maybe...  *


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 24 2009, 07:37 PM~15770814
> *:dunno:  Never know....maybe...
> *



good to see you still gonna follow even if the other is put up... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 24 2009, 07:32 PM~15770755
> *soooo...next year, lincoln back at the show??? :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 24 2009, 06:44 PM~15770897
> *good to see you still gonna follow even if the other is put up... :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


* Yeah time to rebuild the truck. I guess we will just have to see what happens next year. Still have some upgrades to do to the Lac. *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* "Turn N Heads" got 2009 WEGO Radical Champion. I would like to thank my dad & wife, and to everyone who helped out during the season that made this possible, y'all know who you are. Rollerrrrrzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 24 2009, 08:35 PM~15771446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 24 2009, 08:35 PM~15771446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congrats, you busted your ass all year and deserve it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 24 2009, 09:11 PM~15771876
> *congrats, you busted your ass all year and deserve it  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO+Nov 24 2009, 07:47 PM~15771594-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* Thanks alot guy's, but I didn't do it by my self thats for sure. Hey Margarito, can't wait to see what you come up with for the new interior. Looking forward to it bRO. *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 24 2009, 08:35 PM~15771446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 24 2009, 06:49 PM~15770367
> *what a good show..... i hope everyone likes the pictures
> *


NICE PICS........... :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, FPEREZII, $Rollin Rich$ 82

what up ROLLERZ


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 24 2009, 08:46 PM~15772396
> *SA ROLLERZ,  FPEREZII, $Rollin Rich$ 82
> 
> what up ROLLERZ
> *


* What's good boss man. *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 24 2009, 08:47 PM~15772413
> * What's good boss man.
> *


chillin. finally home before midnight lol.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

4 Members: miggy254, FPEREZII, kandy-kutty87, Cut N 3's

*What's good homies.* :wave:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 24 2009, 08:49 PM~15772450
> *chillin. finally home before midnight lol.
> *


* That's always nice. *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 24 2009, 10:59 PM~15772591
> *4 Members: miggy254, FPEREZII, kandy-kutty87, Cut N 3's
> 
> What's good homies. :wave:
> *


Chillin homie congrats on ur wins and da cadi


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 24 2009, 09:09 PM~15772719
> *Chillin homie congrats on ur wins and da cadi
> *


* Thanks homie. The lac should be ready tommorow. I got a few new things on the way, & I redid the audio. However I already blew the motor for the front pump, due to a bad pump head seal. What can I say I like to play hard. * :biggrin:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

8 Members: RO Sleepy, tito_ls, FPEREZII, pimptyne, kandy-kutty87, 9-lives, mdz85olds, Cut N 3's


:wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 24 2009, 08:35 PM~15771446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: glad to have met you this year and made a new homie 4 life bro .. thanks for your help once again wit the hotel room this past weekend


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*EMPIRE KEEP IN IT LOWRIDER AT LOS MAGNIFICOS 09 !*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: miggy254, *83's Finest, RO Sleepy, pimptyne, tito_ls, kandy-kutty87, FPEREZII, Cut N 3's
*

whats good brothers .. :wave:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 24 2009, 09:16 PM~15772835
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: glad to have met you this year and made a new homie 4 life bro .. thanks for your help once again wit the hotel room this past weekend
> *


* No problem bro, glad I could help out a fellow rider. Hope we can do it agian(no ****). *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 24 2009, 09:18 PM~15772863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* Really liked this one. Nice ride*:thumbsup:


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

Had my caddy for sale at the show asking 9500 if anyone is interested, THANKS


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 24 2009, 10:18 PM~15772863
> *EMPIRE KEEP IN IT LOWRIDER AT LOS MAGNIFICOS 09 !
> 
> 
> ...


I WAS LOOKIN FOR U TUFF GUY


BUT I NEVER SAWED YOU  






NO ****


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 24 2009, 09:24 PM~15772035
> * Thanks alot guy's, but I didn't do it by my self thats for sure. Hey Margarito, can't wait to see what you come up with for the new interior. Looking forward to it bRO.
> *


I didn't even know I was doing it :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 24 2009, 10:11 PM~15773597
> *I didn't even know I was doing it  :biggrin:
> *


but your the best buddy :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

another 1st place mild 
keep tha hatters h8in!!
:biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 24 2009, 10:11 PM~15773597
> *I didn't even know I was doing it  :biggrin:
> *


I told you before, you just don't member. It's ok, I know it will be in good hands. Nothing but top notch work homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Nov 24 2009, 10:29 PM~15773848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Congrats homie.:thumbsup:*


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 24 2009, 11:47 PM~15774064
> *I told you before, you just don't member. It's ok, I know it will be in good hands. Nothing but top notch work homie. :thumbsup:
> *


now I just need to do a car so I can win best bike display, best truck interior, and best car interior at every show :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 25 2009, 12:48 AM~15774076
> *Congrats homie.:thumbsup:
> *


thanx and well deserved rad.championship
turn-n-heads is a bad muthafucka


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 24 2009, 11:47 PM~15774064
> *I told you before, you just don't member. It's ok, I know it will be in good hands. Nothing but top notch work homie. :thumbsup:
> *


yup,


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 24 2009, 10:52 PM~15774117
> *now I just need to do a car so I can win best bike display, best truck interior, and best car interior at every show  :biggrin:
> *


If I was going radical with the Fleetwood, I would let you do that one, but I am just going to do some suede I think. :dunno:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Nov 24 2009, 10:54 PM~15774144
> *thanx and well deserved rad.championship
> turn-n-heads is a bad muthafucka
> *


*Thanks bro, going to start the tear down soon. But I got the fleetwood to play with until the truck get's done.* :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=511396 
o shit LRM is comeing back to TEXAS!


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 25 2009, 12:57 AM~15774184
> *Thanks bro, going to start the tear down soon. But I got the fleetwood to play with until the truck get's done.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 
SHIT IM SURE THE FLEET WILL LOOK JUS AS GOOD!!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Good night, talk to y'all later. *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 25 2009, 12:02 AM~15774242
> * Good night, talk to y'all later.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 24 2009, 11:55 PM~15774163
> *If I was going radical with the Fleetwood, I would let you do that one, but I am just going to do some suede I think. :dunno:
> *


yeah that sounds about right, one of my guys has a newer impala. he thought about going old school too, but I recommended he go with leather or something more appropriate


----------



## DEE ur avg mexican (Aug 25, 2009)

i have to say i really enjoyed the show as far as cars go but damn some of the people that went were hatin on the promo teams out there all the girls were beautiful i kno i aint perfect and aint ur avg model but this is all i gotta say! i dont give a fuk cuz if you like it look at it if u dont like it dont look at it and if you got something to say say it mutha fukas lol so yea..tha shyt that b coming out of peoples mouth is prolly as fake as tha person speaking it and wen you talk shyyt u get hit so watch out cuz ur gunna b talkin shyyyt one day and someone is gunna deck your ass lol and ima walk by and laugh because its funny! but on tha real i think i may b done with promo teams and stick to modeling because i kno who i am and what i am capable of and i think carshows would b boring without beautiful sexy full figured women posing on some bad ass cars and that is all i have to say.


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEE ur avg mexican_@Nov 25 2009, 12:17 AM~15774425
> *i have to say i really enjoyed the show as far as cars go but damn some of the people that went were hatin on the promo teams out there all the girls were beautiful i kno i aint perfect and aint ur avg model but this is all i gotta say! i dont give a fuk cuz if you like it look at it if u dont like it dont look at it and if you got something to say say it mutha fukas lol so yea..tha shyt that b coming out of peoples mouth is prolly as fake as tha person speaking it and wen you talk shyyt u get hit so watch out cuz ur gunna b talkin shyyyt one day and someone is gunna deck your ass lol and ima walk by and laugh because its funny! but on tha real i think i may b done with promo teams and stick to modeling because i kno who i am and what i am capable of and i think carshows would b boring without beautiful sexy full figured women posing on some bad ass cars and that is all i have to say.
> 
> 
> ...



<3


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEE ur avg mexican_@Nov 25 2009, 01:17 AM~15774425
> *i have to say i really enjoyed the show as far as cars go but damn some of the people that went were hatin on the promo teams out there all the girls were beautiful i kno i aint perfect and aint ur avg model but this is all i gotta say! i dont give a fuk cuz if you like it look at it if u dont like it dont look at it and if you got something to say say it mutha fukas lol so yea..tha shyt that b coming out of peoples mouth is prolly as fake as tha person speaking it and wen you talk shyyt u get hit so watch out cuz ur gunna b talkin shyyyt one day and someone is gunna deck your ass lol and ima walk by and laugh because its funny! but on tha real i think i may b done with promo teams and stick to modeling because i kno who i am and what i am capable of and i think carshows would b boring without beautiful sexy full figured women posing on some bad ass cars and that is all i have to say.
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 
ITS GOTTA B UR PUSSY CAUSE IT AINT UR FACE! :0


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

id rather see a full figured/thick chick than a skinny one


but to each his own


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Nov 25 2009, 01:26 AM~15774509
> *id rather see a full figured/thick chick than a skinny one
> but to each his own
> *


AND DONT GET ME WRONG <~~ LOVES THICK CHICKS BUT GOTTA HAVE A CUTE FACE TO GO W/IT


----------



## DEE ur avg mexican (Aug 25, 2009)

i dont even care im not just speaking about me im talkin bout females in general












miss dee kirby girl 2009


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEE ur avg mexican_@Nov 25 2009, 01:29 AM~15774547
> *i dont even care im not just speaking about me im talkin bout females in general
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT U IN THE 1ST PIC AND 2ND ?


----------



## DEE ur avg mexican (Aug 25, 2009)

yea thats me i have my hair cut and styled different tho


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEE ur avg mexican_@Nov 25 2009, 01:32 AM~15774583
> *yea thats me i have my hair cut and styled different tho
> *


WELL NO DISRESPECT BUT THE 1ST PIC U LOOK LIKE A METH HEAD
NOW THE 2ND PIC I'D HIT THAT.. :biggrin:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Nov 25 2009, 12:34 AM~15774602
> *WELL NO DISRESPECT BUT THE 1ST PIC U LOOK LIKE A METH HEAD
> NOW THE 2ND PIC I'D HIT THAT.. :biggrin:
> *



she looks serious in that first pic, thats all



she looks alot better in person


----------



## DEE ur avg mexican (Aug 25, 2009)

lol yea i was a crack head for a while i quit that shiit lol and no disprespect ive been stressed lol i dont blame u lol it aint my best pic


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEE ur avg mexican_@Nov 25 2009, 01:37 AM~15774632
> *lol yea i was a crack head for a while i quit that shiit lol and no disprespect ive been stressed lol i dont blame u lol it aint my best pic
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 
AND THATS U?


----------



## DEE ur avg mexican (Aug 25, 2009)

yea thats me at tha carshow this weekend


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEE ur avg mexican_@Nov 25 2009, 01:40 AM~15774653
> *yea thats me at tha carshow this weekend
> *


DAMN I TAKE ALL THAT SHIT BACK U LOOK GOOD,WISH I WOULD OF SEEN U I WOULD OF HAD U POSE BY MY TRK!


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Nov 25 2009, 12:42 AM~15774674
> *DAMN I TAKE ALL THAT SHIT BACK U LOOK GOOD,WISH I WOULD OF SEEN U I WOULD OF HAD U POSE BY MY TRK!
> *



:uh:


----------



## DEE ur avg mexican (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Nov 25 2009, 01:35 AM~15774620
> *she looks serious in that first pic, thats all
> she looks alot better in person
> *


U RIGHT SLEEPY SHE'S HOT IN THAT LAST PIC...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 24 2009, 10:52 PM~15774117
> *now I just need to do a car so I can win best bike display, best truck interior, and best car interior at every show  :biggrin:
> *


detox is the car


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 25 2009, 12:47 AM~15774726
> *detox is the car
> *


 :0 Im sure she will be in rehab real soon to get ready for next year... :biggrin:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Nov 25 2009, 12:46 AM~15774723
> *U RIGHT SLEEPY SHE'S HOT IN THAT LAST PIC...
> *




ima always right


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 24 2009, 11:48 PM~15774744
> *:0  Im sure she will be in rehab real soon to get ready for next year... :biggrin:
> *


in 2 day to be exact :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEE ur avg mexican+Nov 25 2009, 12:37 AM~15774632-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep thats her :biggrin: posing by my car  you should see the rest of the pics you would fall in love.. :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Nov 25 2009, 01:49 AM~15774753
> *ima always right
> *


 :angry: 
:worship:


----------



## DEE ur avg mexican (Aug 25, 2009)

goodnite everyone i got tha ITIS


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 25 2009, 12:51 AM~15774772
> *yep thats her  :biggrin:  posing by my car    you should see the rest of the pics you would fall in love..  :yes:  :yes:
> *



i thought u were in love with ms rain fool? :uh:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 25 2009, 01:51 AM~15774772
> *yep thats her  :biggrin:  posing by my car    you should see the rest of the pics you would fall in love..  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 25 2009, 12:49 AM~15774757
> *in 2 day to be exact :0
> *



Damn, not wasting any time I see... neither are we...gotta get ready for the 2010 tour...


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

something bout them TEJANAS


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Nov 25 2009, 12:53 AM~15774797
> *i thought u were in love with ms rain fool?  :uh:
> *


Mz Rain is just a homegirl fool .. Miss Dee is My Gutta Chick


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 25 2009, 12:58 AM~15774833
> *Mz Rain is just a homegirl fool .. Miss Dee is My Gutta Chick
> *




:angry: 



:uh:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: RO Sleepy, Mr.Teardrop, miggy254,* THUGG PASSION 2, SA ROLLERZ*


:wave: good evening ROllerz :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Nov 25 2009, 12:54 AM~15774804
> *something bout them TEJANAS
> *



well come on down :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

id hit it


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 25 2009, 01:03 AM~15774880
> *well come on down :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Nov 25 2009, 12:59 AM~15774839
> *:angry:
> :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 25 2009, 01:12 AM~15774951
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Nov 25 2009, 01:16 AM~15774996
> *:biggrin:
> *


now u gotta bring me a donut :cheesy:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 25 2009, 01:18 AM~15775010
> *now u gotta bring me a donut  :cheesy:
> *



lmao



well head out on the 13th to get some donuts



krispy kreme aint got shit on em ( not like id turn em down tho :biggrin: )


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Nov 25 2009, 01:20 AM~15775033
> *lmao
> well head out on the 13th to get some donuts
> krispy kreme aint got shit on em ( not like id turn em down tho  :biggrin: )
> *


Gary aint gonna like that comment :0 

fuck i gotta get my ass to bed i got work in da morning and then its turkey time ..



Happy Thanksgiving to all da homies..


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 25 2009, 01:22 AM~15775045
> *Gary aint gonna like that comment  :0
> 
> fuck i gotta get my ass to bed i got work in da morning and then its turkey time ..
> ...




you too brother


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 24 2009, 02:55 PM~15769103
> *
> 
> 
> ...











cheerleader of the year!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 25 2009, 12:29 AM~15775123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: thats mess up


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 24 2009, 10:24 PM~15772035
> * Thanks alot guy's, but I didn't do it by my self thats for sure. Hey Margarito, can't wait to see what you come up with for the new interior. Looking forward to it bRO.
> *


 :ugh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 25 2009, 03:15 AM~15775588
> *:ugh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whats so funny tuff guy? :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEE ur avg mexican_@Nov 25 2009, 12:45 AM~15774715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Real quick, I just wanted to say thanks to everyone who worked for us all weekend. This show was crazy, and brutally stressful. 

Raymond, I just wanted to say I'm sorry for yelling at you all day Saturday. Your still my P.I.C.

Special Thanks to the 2 models who did trophey presentation. (If anyone knows them please send me there contacts info, we would love to use them again, they were beautiful)

Congrats to MzRain on winning the bikini contest!

Thanks Big Rick for the pics

Congrats to everyone who won a WeGo trophey! I know you guys worked your asses off.
Sabor a mi was in the newpaper, did ya'll see? Congrats to them. 
And we were on Monday night football...whoop whoop go Wego

I really liked being stage manager, so as long as we have a stage, I think I'll keep this job.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Good morning to my lay it low homies. :wave:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Nov 24 2009, 09:53 PM~15773338
> *I WAS LOOKIN FOR U TUFF GUY
> BUT I NEVER SAWED YOU
> NO ****
> *


i was all in red..how could u miss me... :biggrin: half the time i was hustlin.. :0


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

and im back from round rock



i brought back 8 donuts :cheesy:



but im down to 4 


lmao

all is well tho


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 25 2009, 08:11 AM~15776410
> *Real quick, I just wanted to say thanks to everyone who worked for us all weekend. This show was crazy, and brutally stressful.
> 
> Raymond, I just wanted to say I'm sorry for yelling at you all day Saturday. Your still  my P.I.C.
> ...


TTT FOR WEGO AND SABOR A MI IS STILL COMING OUT ON THE NEWS DOWN HERE IN WEST TX  :thumbsup: :angel: :angel:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Nov 25 2009, 01:35 AM~15774620
> *she looks serious in that first pic, thats all
> and even better in a Rollerz shirt :0 :0   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Nov 25 2009, 01:34 PM~15778264
> *and im back from round rock
> i brought back 8 donuts :cheesy:
> but im down to 4
> ...


next time hit me up. I live like 10 minutes from that donut place


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 25 2009, 09:36 AM~15776222
> *whats so funny tuff guy?  :angry:
> *


its all good, have yourself a happy thanksgiving patna


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Nov 25 2009, 12:53 PM~15778471
> *and even better in a Rollerz shirt  :0  :0     :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :cheesy:  <3


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RO Sleepy, People's Choice



:biggrin:

whats happnin mr torres :wave:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILIES HAVE A GOOD THANKSGIVING.. PEACE.. MRCHAVEZ


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

who's ready to tear up some buffet in Austin this Saturday :cheesy:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 


> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 25 2009, 01:29 AM~15775123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 25 2009, 08:27 PM~15782886
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


x2 :0


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

y fat guys dont like turkeys cuz when the turkey sees a fat guy the turkey says gordo,gordo,gordo,gordo

HAPPY THANKSGIVING FROM THE CASTRO FAMILY


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving to all my Lay it low brothers & sistas.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 26 2009, 09:02 AM~15788224
> *Happy Thanksgiving to all my Lay it low brothers & sistas.
> *


you too bRO. we all deserve a well deserved break. great job on the tour this year to everyone


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Happy Thanksgiving! I wanted to thank everyone who participated in this year's tour. I wish I would have had more time on Sunday to walk around and talk to everyone, but it was a very busy day for me. Anyways, I have enjoyed getting to know everyone and look forward to seeing you again next year. We are currently planning on the 2010 tour, so feel free to hit me up with your ideas and suggestions....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 26 2009, 10:54 AM~15789232
> *Happy Thanksgiving!  I wanted to thank everyone who participated in this year's tour.  I wish I would have had more time on Sunday to walk around and talk to everyone, but it was a very busy day for me.  Anyways, I have enjoyed getting to know everyone and look forward to seeing you again next year.  We are currently planning on the 2010 tour, so feel free to hit me up with your ideas and suggestions....
> 
> 
> ...


tour was off the hook as expected. cant wait till 2010. let me know if you need anything, im right down the street :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 26 2009, 10:54 AM~15789232
> *Happy Thanksgiving!  I wanted to thank everyone who participated in this year's tour.  I wish I would have had more time on Sunday to walk around and talk to everyone, but it was a very busy day for me.  Anyways, I have enjoyed getting to know everyone and look forward to seeing you again next year.  We are currently planning on the 2010 tour, so feel free to hit me up with your ideas and suggestions....
> 
> 
> ...


Happy thanksgiving to you to. Hope I have something to compete with. We will see, working on a few things. Thanks for everything bro.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone :h5: Congradulations to all the 2009 champions


hope to see some of yall at the toys4tots carshows coming up :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 26 2009, 01:59 PM~15790324
> *Happy Thanksgiving to everyone  :h5: Congradulations to all the 2009 champions
> hope to see some of yall at the toys4tots carshows coming up  :thumbsup:
> *



:yes: 


SEE YOU THERE MIGGY


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 26 2009, 03:54 PM~15791268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


put some gravy in that hoe! :biggrin:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 26 2009, 04:12 PM~15791452
> *
> *



HAPPY THANKSGIVING BROTHER


----------



## 92CADDY (Jan 18, 2009)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL, FROM OUR FAMILY TO YOURS


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

Had a good time in Houston well worth the trip took home first place plus long distance 23 hr drive. I got to give it to Houston there home of the elbows


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 26 2009, 03:07 PM~15791399
> *
> 
> 
> ...



something about that petite chick makes me wanna boink her!!!!

<3 <3


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Nov 26 2009, 08:01 PM~15792999
> *Had a good time in Houston well worth the trip took home first place plus long distance 23 hr drive. I got to give it to Houston there home of the elbows
> *


Congradulations and glad you made it back home safe.. and hell yea i wanna get a set put on my ride now


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

73monte, *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}*, MiKLO, miggy254
whats up texas boys happy turkey day and happy b-day miggy


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

got this off of streetseen



The end of the WEGO car show season fell upon us once again. Again there would be champions crowned and legends made. This year, just like the years before, came down to this day at this event. Points collected all year long would be tallied.

Los Magnificos is the largest indoor event in the state of Texas. 650 vehicles and 20,000 spectators filled the Reliant Center this year. The best of the best were on hand and the city of Houston came out to witness it.

We looked forward to this show all year long. The activity in the building was unmatched ny any show this year. The rows were filled with people on every corner. They were here to see the hottest show rides on the floor and in the hop. ESPN stopped by a day before Monday Night Football to check out how we do it here in the Lone Star State. Gilbert and the boys of USA Motorsports gave them the show they came for. Hellboy had its show a little early for the national camera.

The bikini contest got smoking hot this year with Julia of Htown Bailbonds giving the crowd a little more than they were expecting. It also caused her to get disqualified from the contest making Ms. Rain of San Antonio the big winner.

The show ended with awards for the tour being given out. The two most coveted trophies, the Tour Club Champ and the Tour Car Champ, were held to the end. Again this year, Rollerz Only took home the Tour Club Championship trophy. In a surprise, to us at least, Cruz Perez of Angelitos Car Club took home the Tour Car Championship trophy.

Everyone now gets plenty of time to head home and gear up for the 2010 season which kicks off in early Spring next year. We hope to see everyone's game stepped up then.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 26 2009, 10:59 PM~15794416
> *73monte, *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}*, MiKLO, miggy254
> whats up texas boys happy turkey day and happy b-day miggy
> *


what's up rocky


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 26 2009, 10:03 PM~15794445
> *what's up rocky
> *


whats up alex how was da thanksgiving homie


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: miggy254, Sr.Castro, SWELL PASO TEXAS, 73monte

whats good brothers? yall get full today? iam actually still eatin right now :biggrin: i took a nap and woked up a lil while ago. fell asleep after the Cowboys kicked some ass


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 26 2009, 10:59 PM~15794416
> *73monte, *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}*, MiKLO, miggy254
> whats up texas boys happy turkey day and happy b-day miggy
> *


happy bday?  its not till March lol you takin me to da strip club?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 26 2009, 10:10 PM~15794515
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: miggy254, Sr.Castro, SWELL PASO TEXAS, 73monte
> 
> ...


lol me and da wife just got a plate r selfes 
how about them LONGHORNS
BUT A&M BROUGHT THERE A GAME


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 26 2009, 10:11 PM~15794527
> *happy bday?   its not till March lol you takin me to da strip club?
> *


OOOO SINCE U LOOK LIKE A TURKEY I THOUGHT IT WAS UR B-DAY LOL J/K


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 27 2009, 12:13 AM~15794543
> *lol me and da wife just got a plate r selfes
> how about them LONGHORNS
> BUT A&M BROUGHT THERE A GAME
> *


it was a good game!!

FOOD EVEN BETTA!!!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 26 2009, 10:17 PM~15794583
> *it was a good game!!
> 
> FOOD EVEN BETTA!!!
> *


WHATS UP SAM HOPE U AND DA FAMILIA HAD A GOOD THANKSGIVING YEA IT WAS A GOOD GAME BUT TEXAS PULLED IT OFF


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 26 2009, 11:08 PM~15794498
> *whats up alex how was da thanksgiving homie
> *


it was good,how was yours,still eating i see


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 26 2009, 10:20 PM~15794618
> *it was good,how was yours,still eating i see
> *


HELL YEA MADE 2 TURKEYS 1 IN DA OVEN THE OTHER ON DA GRILL


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 26 2009, 11:18 PM~15794109
> *Congradulations and glad you made it back home safe.. and hell yea i wanna get a set put on my ride now
> *


 :twak:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 27 2009, 12:25 AM~15794661
> *HELL YEA MADE 2 TURKEYS 1 IN DA OVEN THE OTHER ON DA GRILL
> *


SMOKED TURKEY>>EMM~

JUST GOT HOME, ATE AT MY TIAS AT NOON< PASSED OUT AFTER THAT< THEN IT WAS TIME TO GO TO MY OTHER TIAS!!! 

GOT LUCKY THIS YR I DIDNT HAVE TO COOK SHIT!!! IM RESTING ALL MUTHA FN DAY FUCK BLACK FRI....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 26 2009, 11:13 PM~15794543
> *lol me and da wife just got a plate r selfes
> how about them LONGHORNS
> BUT A&M BROUGHT THERE A GAME
> *


hell yea i woked up and caught the 4th quarter .. i thought they played today"Friday" but when i was goin thru the channels i was like oh fuck.. i thought they always played the day after Thanksgiving.. it was a good game and i missed most of it  



> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 26 2009, 11:40 PM~15794784
> *:twak:
> *


ok maybe i shouldnt :biggrin: and no belts & buckles either


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 27 2009, 12:02 AM~15794438
> *got this off of streetseen
> The end of the WEGO car show season fell upon us once again. Again there would be champions crowned and legends made. This year, just like the years before, came down to this day at this event. Points collected all year long would be tallied.
> 
> ...



Great show and i will be ready


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Nov 27 2009, 02:42 PM~15798271-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up ballerz .. hope yall had a good Thanksgiving


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

http://www.pressreporter.com/news_article.php?id=2564
came out on 2 days np front page


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 28 2009, 11:30 AM~15805192
> *http://www.pressreporter.com/news_article.php?id=2564
> came out on 2 days np front page
> *


looking good,congrats, well deserved


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 28 2009, 12:30 PM~15805192
> *http://www.pressreporter.com/news_article.php?id=2564
> came out on 2 days np front page
> *


Thats badass homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Also, it was good chatting with you at the party :h5:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 28 2009, 10:30 AM~15805192
> *http://www.pressreporter.com/news_article.php?id=2564
> came out on 2 days np front page
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 28 2009, 12:30 PM~15805192
> *http://www.pressreporter.com/news_article.php?id=2564
> came out on 2 days np front page
> *


Congrads!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 28 2009, 11:30 AM~15805192
> *http://www.pressreporter.com/news_article.php?id=2564
> came out on 2 days np front page
> *


alreadyyyyy


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Nov 28 2009, 10:56 AM~15805336
> *Thats badass homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Also, it was good chatting with you at the party :h5:
> *


me to homie we had a good time c u n austin


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Damn...I've never been "quoted" before!


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Nov 27 2009, 10:18 AM~15796692
> *Great show and i will be ready
> *




WE WILL BE READY


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 29 2009, 12:59 AM~15810816
> *Damn...I've never been "quoted" before!
> *


consider it done :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 29 2009, 12:59 AM~15810816
> *Damn...I've never been "quoted" before!
> *


let me c if i can scan da np and post it up cuz ur name came out big on the np or give me ur addy and ill send u some copys now u been quoted twice


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

THIS WAS OUR FIRST YEAR FOLLOWING THE WEGO TOUR AND WE MET LOTS OF COOL PEOPLE ALONG THE WAY DEFINITELY A GREAT EXPERIENCE FOR OUR CLUB LOOKING FORWARD TO THE NEW YEAR TO COME THANKS TO ALL THE WEGO STAFF FOR MAKING US FEEL WELCOME AT EVERY SHOW WE WENT TO 
(WINNING THE STREET CLASS SURE FEELS GOOD) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 29 2009, 01:59 AM~15810816
> *Damn...I've never been "quoted" before!
> *


dude i quote your comments on here all da time  :tears:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, Sr.Castro
:wave:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 29 2009, 12:11 PM~15812816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Well deserved.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 29 2009, 01:11 PM~15812816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congradulations :thumbsup: i'll see yall again in 2 weeks down in Austin


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 29 2009, 12:11 PM~15812816
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats to you guys on the Championship. Nice article as well...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Nov 29 2009, 07:32 PM~15815756
> *Congrats to you guys on the Championship. Nice article as well...
> *


whats up playa


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 29 2009, 12:53 PM~15812996
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FPEREZII, Sr.Castro
> :wave:
> *


whats up felix just trying to stay nside 2 cold


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

any vids of the hop? was a after hop?


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 29 2009, 12:59 AM~15810816
> *Damn...I've never been "quoted" before!
> *


Dani quotes you all the time. Interesting........


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Nov 30 2009, 04:37 PM~15824168
> *Dani quotes you all the time.  Interesting........
> *


so much for our pic :tears: but yall was busy as hell so i wasnt tryin to bug anybody..


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey Cruz, call Jon before Sunday....832.368.5116


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 30 2009, 06:15 PM~15825736
> *Hey Cruz, call Jon before Sunday....832.368.5116
> *


ILL GIVE HIM A CALL !!!!!1


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

:dunno: anyone have the clip from monday night football?


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 29 2009, 02:11 PM~15812816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Los Magnificos Monday Night football spot

Ok I know this isn't the best quality video but I recorded it from the TV, its a long story.... but here ya go!


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

Ok so that last post from Ms. Dani was mine! Dani was still logged in on my computer.....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Dec 1 2009, 12:26 PM~15833924
> *Ok so that last post from Ms. Dani was mine!  Dani was still logged in on my computer.....
> *


the crazy sister one id good. go joey go joey


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 1 2009, 01:24 PM~15833906
> *Los Magnificos Monday Night football spot
> 
> Ok I know this isn't the best quality video but I recorded it from the TV, its a long story.... but here ya go!
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Dec 1 2009, 01:26 PM~15833924
> *Ok so that last post from Ms. Dani was mine!  Dani was still logged in on my computer.....
> *



One day she will learn... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WE HAVE SNOW IN LAMESA TX 
<img src=\'http://i46.tinypic.com/2s8foqq.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i48.tinypic.com/34ysg08.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i47.tinypic.com/10pd4eh.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, Sr.Castro
:wave: * Whut up Rocky! *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 1 2009, 09:16 PM~15839814
> *WE HAVE SNOW IN LAMESA TX
> <img src=\'http://i46.tinypic.com/2s8foqq.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i48.tinypic.com/34ysg08.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


 :uh: :0 * Hey that's not fair.... * :angry:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 1 2009, 09:18 PM~15839828
> *:uh:  :0  Hey that's not fair....   :angry:
> *


YEA THATS WHAT WE SAID WHEN WE DID ALL THEM LONG ASS DRIVES TO THE CAR SHOWS LOL BUT THIS IS 1 OF THE GOOD THINGS I LIKE ABOUT WEST TX


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 1 2009, 12:24 PM~15833906
> *Los Magnificos Monday Night football spot
> 
> Ok I know this isn't the best quality video but I recorded it from the TV, its a long story.... but here ya go!
> *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 1 2009, 09:26 PM~15839915
> *YEA THATS WHAT WE SAID WHEN WE DID ALL THEM LONG ASS DRIVES TO THE CAR SHOWS LOL BUT THIS IS 1 OF THE GOOD THINGS I LIKE ABOUT WEST TX
> *


* Now you are just being mean.....I hope you freeze your ears off....Bwahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: FPEREZII, *SA ROLLERZ, KRAZYTOYZ, Sr.Castro*
*Whut up balla's & our 1 mystery guest.* :wave:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Whut up Cruz, what's going on homie? *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 1 2009, 10:18 PM~15839828
> *:uh:  :0  Hey that's not fair....   :angry:
> *


X2


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 1 2009, 09:36 PM~15840047
> * Now you are just being mean.....I hope you freeze your ears off....Bwahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 TAKE IT HOW YALL WANNA TAKE IT BUT WE HAVE SNOW AND MIKLO IM GOING TO TAKE U OUT OF BUSINESS IM SELLING THE REAL SNOWCONES LOL AS LONG AS R HEATER DONT GO OUT WE B IIGHT THANKS FOR LOOKING OUT FELIX LOL


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

Sr.Castro, FPEREZII, travieso1u
WHATS UP CRUZ IM SELLING SNOW CONES U WANT 1


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 1 2009, 09:51 PM~15840231
> *Sr.Castro, FPEREZII, travieso1u
> WHATS UP CRUZ IM SELLING SNOW CONES U WANT 1
> *


* You sir r a* *HATER* *lol* :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yall are crazy


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 1 2009, 09:54 PM~15840276
> * You sir r a HATER lol :biggrin:
> *


YEA I HAVE THAT FLAVER TO HATERADE LOL THATS MY SPECIAL 4 TODAY $.50 SMALL $.75 MED ND $1.00 LARGE WILL FEDEX OVER NIGHT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 1 2009, 09:57 PM~15840312
> *YEA I HAVE THAT FLAVER TO HATERADE LOL THATS MY SPECIAL 4 TODAY $.50 SMALL $.75 MED ND $1.00 LARGE WILL FEDEX OVER NIGHT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


* Well how much for a med. Sour Apple...shipped to 77995? * :dunno: * Bwahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 1 2009, 09:56 PM~15840296
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: yall are crazy
> *


I CAN SHIP U SOME SNOW 2 IF U WANT THE ONLY WAY TO MAKE SNOW CONES IS WITH REAL SNOW AND I HAVE A LEMONAID FLAVER IF U WANNA TRY IT LOL


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 1 2009, 10:02 PM~15840389
> * Well how much for a med. Sour Apple...shipped to 77995?  :dunno:  Bwahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


$2.00 BUT SHIPPING IS HIGH THESE DAYS GAS COST GOING UP $62.50 IF U WANT TO PLACE A ORDER JUST POST UR CREDIT CARD #


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 1 2009, 09:43 PM~15840135
> *WHATS UP HOMIE ME JUST CHILLIN ENJOING MY SNOW CONE  *


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Dec 1 2009, 10:07 PM~15840451
> *WHATS UP HOMIE ME JUST CHILLIN ENJOING MY SNOW CONE
> *


MADE FROM REAL SNOW :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 1 2009, 10:06 PM~15840440
> *$2.00 BUT SHIPPING IS HIGH THESE DAYS GAS COST GOING UP $62.50 IF U WANT TO PLACE A ORDER JUST POST UR CREDIT CARD #
> *


* Do you take PayPal? Post up your email so I can send that to you right away. This is almost like a black friday sale. lol *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Dec 1 2009, 10:07 PM~15840451
> *WHATS UP HOMIE ME JUST CHILLIN ENJOING MY SNOW CONE
> *


* Shoot I am going to order one as soon as Rocky post's his email info for Pay Pal. *  :biggrin:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 1 2009, 10:11 PM~15840502
> * Shoot I am going to order one as soon as Rocky post's his email info for Pay Pal.     :biggrin:
> *


YOU WONT REGRET IT HOMIE BEST DEAL IN TOWN JUST CAUSE YOU A CHAMP  :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 1 2009, 10:11 PM~15840502
> * Shoot I am going to order one as soon as Rocky post's his email info for Pay Pal.     :biggrin:
> *











UTRYEDDARESTNOWTRYTHEBESTSNOWCONE.COM


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Dec 1 2009, 10:18 PM~15840609
> *YOU WONT REGRET IT HOMIE BEST DEAL IN TOWN JUST CAUSE YOU A CHAMP   :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 1 2009, 10:22 PM~15840673
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 1 2009, 10:25 PM~15840721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN U LOOK PRETTY IN THIS PIC WHERES UR BELT AND CUP LOL


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 1 2009, 10:27 PM~15840756
> *DAMN U LOOK PRETTY IN THIS PIC WHERES UR BELT AND CUP  LOL
> *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Like LIl Flip said... *


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 1 2009, 10:36 PM~15840887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL IM GOING TO BE OFF OF WORK 2MARROW SO IF ANNY 1 WANTS A SNOW CONE CALL CRUZ LOL 

WILL POST UP MORE PICS MANIANA TO C HOW HEAVY THIS SNOW GETS 

AND FELIX I JUST SENT UR SNOW CONE OFF AND IF ITS NOT THERE BUY MANIANA ITS FREE


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 1 2009, 10:41 PM~15840960
> *LOL IM GOING TO BE OFF OF WORK 2MARROW SO IF ANNY 1 WANTS A SNOW CONE CALL CRUZ LOL
> 
> WILL POST UP MORE PICS MANIANA TO C HOW HEAVY THIS SNOW GETS
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 1 2009, 10:16 PM~15839814
> *WE HAVE SNOW IN LAMESA TX
> <img src=\'http://i47.tinypic.com/10pd4eh.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> *


hmmmm McDonalds :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 1 2009, 11:22 PM~15840673
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 1 2009, 03:56 PM~15836036
> *One day she will learn... :biggrin:
> *


Shut the F up Raymond!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

its cold outside :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

supposed to snow friday, 1-2 inches, 70% chance :0


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 30 2009, 05:25 PM~15825186
> *so much for our pic  :tears: but yall was busy as hell so i wasnt tryin to bug anybody..
> *


I almost cut in during your award, but those 2 girls were way cuter than me.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Dec 2 2009, 11:31 AM~15844945
> *Shut the F up Raymond!
> *



:tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Dec 2 2009, 10:31 AM~15844945
> *Shut the F up Raymond!
> *


Dani needs to close out when she's not on the computer.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Dec 2 2009, 07:48 PM~15851330
> *Dani needs to close out when she's not on the computer.
> *



:biggrin: i know who that would be coming from...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Dec 2 2009, 06:07 PM~15849863-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aww you should've :tears: 713lowriderboy "Guado" kept tellin me to go ask you but like i said you just looked busy as hell. i aint gonna lie i kinda frozed up too thats another reason why i didnt walk up to you  but hopefully i'll be around for 2010 and we can party and take plenty of pics. i like Houston i might hit it up again for another weekend even if there isnt a carshow. i wanna check out the clubs and the bars.. maybe you can show me around :thumbsup: cuz ill get lost quick


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Dec 2 2009, 07:48 PM~15851330
> *Dani needs to close out when she's not on the computer.
> *


apparently bittersweet does as well...next time i'm posting perverted stuff from your name on all the thick chicks and i hope she's 18 topics!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 2 2009, 08:04 PM~15851526
> *apparently bittersweet does as well...next time i'm posting perverted stuff from your name on all the thick chicks and i hope she's 18 topics!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :rant: :loco:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 2 2009, 08:04 PM~15851526
> *apparently bittersweet does as well...next time i'm posting perverted stuff from your name on all the thick chicks and i hope she's 18 topics!
> *


that would be funny i mean even though iam never in the i hope she's 18 topic ....



 :dunno: whatever topic that is :dunno:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 2 2009, 09:00 PM~15851485
> *that would be nice but i doubt it would stick    they was tellin us at work that if it gets that bad then we might not have to work on Friday  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  
I remember when I first met her & Dani in person @ the Latin Kustoms picnic, I was hno: too, but now they know who I am :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 2 2009, 07:07 PM~15851567
> *that would be funny i mean even though iam never in the i hope she's 18 topic ....
> :dunno: whatever topic that is  :dunno:
> *


* Good one Miggy.....nice save. * :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 2 2009, 08:12 PM~15851636
> *
> I remember when I first met her & Dani in person @ the Latin Kustoms picnic, I was hno: too, but now they know who I am  :h5: :biggrin:
> *


everyone knows you playa... i seen all them girls talkin to you at the show ... :worship:

and i was at the Latin Kustoms picnic this year too 


















i shouldve got 100 points for going :biggrin: jk


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 2 2009, 07:18 PM~15851711
> *everyone knows you playa... i seen all them girls talkin to you at the show ...  :worship:
> 
> and i was at the Latin Kustoms picnic this year too
> ...


* You are the man Miggy!!!! * :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 2 2009, 09:18 PM~15851711
> *everyone knows you playa... i seen all them girls talkin to you at the show ...  :worship:
> 
> and i was at the latin customs picnic this year too
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: nah homie, thats all you, you were taking pics with all the chicks @ the show 








I'm surprised my homegirl recognized me @ the show ( the one on the left)


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: FPEREZII, * Whut it dew balla's!!! *:wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 2 2009, 08:12 PM~15851642
> * Good one Miggy.....nice save.   :biggrin:
> *


lol

thanks for the friends request on myspace :thumbsup: you should make a page on mocospace.. thats where all the women are at :yes:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 2 2009, 09:24 PM~15851786
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: FPEREZII,  Whut it dew balla's!!! :wave:
> *


Sup Man, just trying to stay warm & reading all the posts on this thread







:biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 2 2009, 07:24 PM~15851787
> *lol
> 
> thanks for the friends request on myspace  :thumbsup: you should make a page on mocospace.. thats where all the women are at  :yes:
> *


 :0 :twak: * I don't think my wife would like that to much, but good looking out homie. *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII+Dec 2 2009, 08:23 PM~15851769-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats only cuz you would stop them and tell them "will you please take a pic wit this guy" 
and they felt sorry for me


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 2 2009, 09:28 PM~15851840
> *thats only cuz you would stop them and tell them "will you please take a pic wit this guy"
> and they felt sorry for me
> *


 :nono:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 2 2009, 08:27 PM~15851829
> *:0 :twak:   I don't think my wife would like that to much, but good looking out homie.
> *


tru tru i didnt think bout that.. :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 2 2009, 07:28 PM~15851840
> *nah vato loco you're the man
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: * You my friend are..... *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 2 2009, 08:35 PM~15851949
> *:nono:  You my friend are.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 2 2009, 08:26 PM~15851812
> *you might have seen me at the Latin Kustoms picnic i had on some pants like theses
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
yea i think i seen u there


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 2 2009, 09:48 PM~15852154
> *:0
> yea i think i seen u there
> *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Bwahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, *miggy254* :wave:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 2 2009, 08:05 PM~15851545
> *:uh:  :uh:  :rant:  :loco:
> *


*BUMPKIN!!!!*


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 3 2009, 09:54 PM~15864984
> *BUMPKIN!!!!
> *



:loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:scrutinize:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254,* mrouija*
:scrutinize: :h5: 

dunno if thats really Jon or Dani is signed in under his account :dunno:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 4 2009, 09:18 AM~15868829
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: miggy254, mrouija
> :scrutinize:  :h5:
> ...


ha ha very funny! not!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

IF UR NOT A LONGHORN FAN U AINT SHIT TEXAS BIG 12 CHAMPS WE GOING TO THE ROSE BOWL


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 3 2009, 09:54 PM~15864984
> *BUMPKIN!!!!
> *



WHAT WAS THAT TEXT ABOUT?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Dec 6 2009, 12:22 AM~15885151
> *WHAT WAS THAT TEXT ABOUT?
> *


just call him that as I already explained it to you what it ment :biggrin: (no ****)


----------

